# The Thankfulness Club



## Cooking Goddess

We have our Complaints Departments in the "Venting" and "Petty Vents" threads.  Heck, sometimes we even gripe in the "What are you doing?" thread.  Well, pacanis got me thinking the other day when he thanked chopper for posting about enjoying the sounds of a gentle rain in that thread.  We crab a lot (after all, we're human ) but we don't have somewhere to go when we have Happy Feet!  We post happy stuff all over, but I thought it would be nice to have a gathering spot for good thoughts.  Plus, if you're having a bad day, it might make you a little happier if you see what there is to be thankful about. 

***********************

I'll start:

It's 72 degrees outside at Way-Too-Late-o'Clock, but I'm thankful we have air conditioning.  It's what has made this hot summer bearable.  Thank you so much Willis Carrier!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I'm thankful that on this summer holiday it is warm, not too hot, and that we can enjoy being outdoors.   Good weather.  good food and good friends will make for a good afternoon picnic.


----------



## LPBeier

I am thankful that my father's estate is finally coming to an end and meeting at the bank today allows me to spend time with my sister.  If she feels up to it we will be going for lunch after.  

I am also thankful that my sciatica is at a manageable level so I can drive the short distance there.


----------



## Chef Munky

Thankful that I've finished up with my end of all the major projects Re: the house. Now it's up to everyone else to take it over and complete. My neighbors are going to be shocked. They will eventually come around to my way of thinking. They balk every time I change something. Next thing I see they're doing it to. 

Now I can sit back and enjoy my new hobby. Love that I can take it anywhere I go. Make and design my own styles and patterns. Little did I know such a simple thing would immediately reduce my stress levels.


----------



## Zhizara

What new hobby Munky?  I must have missed something.


----------



## Chef Munky

Zhizara said:


> What new hobby Munky?  I must have missed something.



You didn't miss anything. I've kept it quiet. 
It started out as a simple idea. Something that wouldn't  run me all over the place. Not knowing how or having someone around to teach me what I wanted to learn. I've taken up teaching myself how to knit, crochet. With all the hooks and needles. You name the looms I've got them to.

It's been a lot of fun working with a sock loom. The afghan I'm looming is almost completed.

That's it in a nut shell. Exciting huh?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Chef Munky, loom weaving is very therapeutic!  A dear friend of mine was going through an ugly end of marriage and divorce.  Her loom and weaving is the only thing (besides her two sons) that kept her sane and out of jail.  Enjoy your new hobby!


----------



## Chef Munky

Cooking Goddess said:


> Chef Munky, loom weaving is very therapeutic!  A dear friend of mine was going through an ugly end of marriage and divorce.  Her loom and weaving is the only thing (besides her two sons) that kept her sane and out of jail.  Enjoy your new hobby!



Those looms are addicting. Every time I think ok last row then bed. It ends up being one more, then another... The collection of yarns I've bought could open a yarn store. It's been very therapeutic for me as well. It helps me to unwind not think about work that needs to be done.

Some say Looms are not the true craft of knitting or crocheting. I beg  to differ. You can achieve the same results from a loom that you could with needles. It's up to one's own creativity to accomplish a pattern. I don't have the dexterity using the long needles. Working on that. I'm clumsy with them. People who suffer with arthritis would say looming is easier on them to.

We all win. Everybody's happy. Who doesn't love a nice warm hand knitted scarf?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thankful for Shrek...no matter how much I complain about him.


----------



## bakechef

Thankful for all of the people who care about me, finding that person that makes every day a little better.  Thankful for the family that is pulling together to throw us a wedding, right down to hand made wedding invitations (so much nicer than we could ever afford, she is so talented!).  

Thankful for a comfortable home and jobs to pay for it!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thankful for Shrek...no matter how much I complain about him.


 
 That's obvious. A love match if ever there was one. And it makes us happy to see it always blooming. Keep it going!


----------



## LPBeier

Thankful for Bakechef's sharing.  You have some pretty great people in your life!

I'm thankful for TB.  While I was out with my sister, he emptied the dishwasher AND refilled it (he often forgets that part ), fed Violet (a chore in itself sometimes), filled the dog food pail and paid for lunch out for the three of us so I could have some extra grocery money!


----------



## Addie

Oh my. There is so much. Just to be alive after emergency open heart surgery and all the other problems I have had with my heart since.

Thankful that I have medical care that meets my every medical need and want without questions and judgment. They see problems long before I do and take care of them. And I finally learned to stop being "noncompliant." 

Thankful for being a die hard born and bred Bostonian and part of America's tradition. When I see our flag flying with all its glory, I fill up with pride. I never fail to salute it with my hand over my heart when it passes me by in a parade. And I shame others standing near me into doing the same. Specially children.  

Thankful for having children who have turned out all right. They are the kind of kids who fulfill the dream of every parent. That they will do better in life than their parents. And mine have. They all look after me as if I was their newborn infant. Yet they respect me as their mother and still call for my advice. I am still needed. I am not a burden on them yet. 

Thankful that in my old age, my government has seen to it that I haven't fallen through the cracks. I have very affordable housing that comes with heat, AC, all utilities and live in a building with all the amenities. This is the reason I and every other American worker has paid their taxes faithfully over the years. And I thank you for that.


----------



## Kylie1969

I am so thankful to have such a devoted and loving husband, a loving, wonderful mum, a lovely home of our own and that all 3 of us are in good health


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm thankful that Himself doesn't mind grilling in the rain.  Or with mosquitoes trying to take a nibble.  Tonight he had both bases covered:  bug spray and an umbrella.  Thanks Honey.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I am so grateful that all the storms that were around us left us alone.  Tornado warnings to the north of us and the west of us.  Tornado touched down southwest of us in CT.  By the time everything got to us we had hard rain for about five minutes.  Dodged another weather bullet.


----------



## LPBeier

CG, I am thankful the tornadoes didn't hit you as well.  You know, we live in an area where everyone complains if it rains for days on end, it does (or doesn't) snow, and that it is too hot.  Sure, we have had a few minor tremors, and several forest fires in various areas, but that is the extent of it and they are few between. 

Considering what much of the U.S. deals with and lately Calgary and Toronto here in Canada, we live in Paradise and should appreciate it as such.  I am thankful for the mountains, ocean, valley and parks that surround me where I live.

I am also thankful that my wonderful TB got a decent shift-pick today.  His run is similar to what he is driving now except instead of picking the same people from dialysis, he will be taking them there - 1 to 9 Monday to Friday.  He has this shift until mid September and then is in danger of lay-off once again.  But we are more prepared for it now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LP, there are times I think people enjoy complaining about what is wrong, or waste time wishing things were better/different.  They miss out on appreciating how much good there is in their lives.  Even if you live to 100, life is too short to spend any time wrapped in negativity.  Every once in awhile a pout is fine, but to live like that all day long?  They miss out on so much life.


----------



## Chef Munky

Thankful I have a great FP. He wrote me out an antibiotic prescription not long ago as a just in case I'm not here and it's an emergency type of thing.

I only filled it to make him happy. Woke up in absolute misery yesterday. Same thing same symptoms.Fever chills, pain other stuff. Felt it coming on a few days before. Have been in bed and going back to it after I post this one. I'm still exhausted. Guess who wasn't home? HIM! Figures it would hit on a Saturday.WHOOO, dodged that one.

Finally a Dr who thinks ahead. I'm going to give him a BIG bear hug when I see him next week!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sorry that you're feeling sick Munky.  Good thing you had those meds.  Better living through chemistry.   Hope you feel fine really soon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Time to dust this off and mention something I'm very thankful for...neighbors who are available to watch our kitty so we can go home for the holidays!  The four of us haven't spent Christmas all together since 2001, the last Christmas we spent in FL and the last year my FIL was around to celebrate.  Since then it's been first one kid, then the other, then Himself's sis and BIL the year they moved up here in 2006.  Otherwise, it has been just Himself and me together alone.  We have wonderful neighbors who have an open house every Christmas day - they welcome all strays, family and friends.  But it's not the same as spending time with your loved ones.  Because of Himself's job we could never be sure we could get away at Christmas, and with winter driving up north being a bit iffy at times we never had the luxury of staying those extra couple days if the weather turned ugly.  Now we can do that...and we will!

I hope you all find something to be thankful for this special time of year.


----------



## LPBeier

I am so thankful you were able to arrange that.  I know when we went away in September our neighbours looked after Violet and Monkey (who we had just got) and I was so relieved.

I am also thankful that my migraine I had today is gone, even the residual headache.  As long as I have the residual (can be days) it can still elevate back to the migraine.  There are several triggers but I think this was a combo of chocolate and cheddar cheese I had at my in-laws Saturday and more yesterday.


----------



## Addie

I am thankful for having four children who check up on me at least once a day. Either through a phone call or a visit. If they call and I don't answer, they start to call each other. "Have you heard from Ma at all today?" They all know my daily routine and heaven forbid should I decide to alter it at all. I always let them know if I plan on leaving the building and where I am going. 

If there is anything I need or a place I want to go, one of them will change their plans to take me. They call and ask me if there is anything I may need at the store and want them to pick up for me. They always refuse to accept my money to pay for the items. 

And most of all I am grateful that The Pirate has been straight for two years now. I don't have to worry constantly about getting "that call" in the middle of the night.


----------



## Toffiffeezz

I'm thankful to be off work until the beginning of January. Small blessings


----------



## PrincessFiona60

After today...I'm thankful for Xanax...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm thankful that Himself is just so danged easy to please when it comes to foods. He'll eat anything - even things I have no interest in fixing!  But after reading so many posts about things people can't fix because their partner or family won't eat it, I have to say I have it kinda easy. It would be  REALLY easy if he'd just go ahead and wash that plethora of pots and pans I usually manage to dirty while preparing meals...


----------



## LPBeier

I'm thankful that TB agreed with me and went to the doctor.  He has the starting of a chest infection and is on anti-biotics.  His days off are Monday and Tuesday and the doctor wants to see him again Tuesday to see if he needs to book off.

And while the reason isn't so great, I am thankful I get to wait on HIM for a change and treat him as special as he treats me!


----------



## CatPat

I have my family and Carl and Laki and all of you! 

I'm happy! I am also so very thankful for everything I have! 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am thankful for Ovarian Cancer...First I insist on yearly checkups, Second it was odd enough for my Doctor to notice it and get it biopsied, Third the Gyno was able to remove it and Fourth it seems that the surgery has made me feel so much better.  That's twice now that the quick discovery of it has saved my life.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm thankful that Himself is just so danged easy to please when it comes to foods. He'll eat anything - even things I have no interest in fixing!  But after reading so many posts about things people can't fix because their partner or family won't eat it, I have to say I have it kinda easy. It would be  REALLY easy if he'd just go ahead and wash that plethora of pots and pans I usually manage to dirty while preparing meals...



Ditto! Except for the washing dishes part  There was something I used to make (can't remember what it was) and he didn't tell me till we had been married for at least 10 years that he didn't like it! 

I'm also thankful that DH is the sweet, caring person that he is and willingly does so much to help me when I've been sick. He really took "in sickness and in health" to heart


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am thankful for Ovarian Cancer...First I insist on yearly checkups, Second it was odd enough for my Doctor to notice it and get it biopsied, Third the Gyno was able to remove it and Fourth it seems that the surgery has made me feel so much better.  That's twice now that the quick discovery of it has saved my life.



I too am thankful for your Doctor. For without her/his wisdom and knowledge, we wouldn't have you here.


----------



## LPBeier

I am thankful for our income tax because our refund will be almost enough to get the kitchen I want/need to make life easier for me.  We started on plans yesterday.  

We are not going for all out fancy, just what works, which includes drawers instead of lower shelves for pots, pans, etc, a wall oven so I don't have to bend, a fridge with freezer on the bottom so I don't "lose" stuff on the bottom shelf because I can't bend to see it.  Our kitchen is small so using space wisely is the key.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am thankful for Ovarian Cancer...First I insist on yearly checkups, Second it was odd enough for my Doctor to notice it and get it biopsied, Third the Gyno was able to remove it and Fourth it seems that the surgery has made me feel so much better.  That's twice now that the quick discovery of it has saved my life.



I am thankful for Princess Fiona!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I too am thankful for your Doctor. For without her/his wisdom and knowledge, we wouldn't have you here.





LPBeier said:


> I am thankful for Princess Fiona!




Thank you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am thankful for cool mornings.


----------



## creative

I am thankful for a wonderful spiritual chat site that I frequent.  Have made many friends there; we exchange info, support each other and have a laugh.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am thankful for cool mornings.




Well, you're getting lots of them now, PF.  LOL  You posted this in July!


----------



## creative

I am thankful for this thread....a chance to look on the positive side and express appreciation/gratitude.

I am particularly thankful, daily, that I am still alive and never take it for granted.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> Well, you're getting lots of them now, PF.  LOL  You posted this in July!



Not as cool as yours are.  I wandered out without my coat this morning and scraped the frozen fog off my car.  It's 41 F right now, almost swimsuit weather.


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow, that's warm for this time of year where you are, princess. 

I'm thankful for waking up every day, and for my girls, and 6 grandchildren who love me.   

Much as I think snow is so pretty, I'm also thankful I live in the desert.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not as cool as yours are.  I wandered out without my coat this morning and scraped the frozen fog off my car.  It's 41 F right now, almost swimsuit weather.




We get those temps once in a while...see people wearing shorts in the shopping centers. Right now it is pretty cold...20 degrees.  To stay on topic, I am thankful that our car is kept in a heated garage and I rarely have far to walk to get into a store.  Sometimes DH actually does a pick-up and drop-off, which is nice, too.


----------



## CarolPa

I am thankful that we all like different kinds of weather.  It would get really crowded if we all moved to the same state!


----------



## Kayelle

After spending the last two afternoons with our 14 mo old grand daughter recovering from crossed eye surgery I'm more thankful than you'll ever know.
She is seeing for the first time like we all see. Not double sight but  normal...I wonder what she's thinking? It must be a brand new world to  her. OMG, just imagine! I'm overcome with emotion and thankfulness...
Sigh..


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh sweetness!  That's wonderful, Kayelle!


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> Oh sweetness!  That's wonderful, Kayelle!



Thanks Dawg.....I'm so thankful for our sweet little Cheyenne good news first! Phew!!

I'm also thankful my kitchen is done and it looks *spectacular!!!*


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle, that is wonderful news about Cheyenne and her surgery.  I'm so glad things worked out so well for your family.

Your new kitchen sounds pretty exciting, too. I'm jealous, but in a good way. I hope you get the chance to post a few snapshots here at DC so we can all drool. Have fun in your new culinary clubhouse.


----------



## Addie

Kay, all my life I have had a lazy eye. Another word for crossed eye. But it was only one eye. The first pair of glasses I got was in the first grade. My mother brought them to me while I was  in school. The teacher made sure that I kept them on. At that time kids went home for lunch. So the day I got them was also trash day. On the way home for lunch, I tossed them into a trash can that I was passing. Only because kids had started to call me all the standard names. So I have a smile on my face and am grateful that Cheyenne will never know what that is like. 

That little precious girl has a bright future ahead.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> After spending the last two afternoons with our 14 mo old grand daughter recovering from crossed eye surgery I'm more thankful than you'll ever know.
> She is seeing for the first time like we all see. Not double sight but normal...I wonder what she's thinking? It must be a brand new world to her. OMG, just imagine! I'm overcome with emotion and thankfulness...
> Sigh..


 
Aww, that made me smile.   I can imagine how relieved you all are - don't you wish she could put into words how different her world is now? 

Looking forward to seeing a pic of your new cabinets!


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I often complain about cleaning my house. I've since corrected myself and replaced the complaining with thankfulness:

Some people don't have a home to clean. I'm thankful to have a home to clean; some people live on the streets or in their cars. I should quit griping and get on it.

I complain about the litterboxes and vet bills. That is what comes with having 8 cats and a dog.

I'm thankful I can afford to have these precious pets and I'm very grateful for our wonderful vets. And I always joke when I clean the litterboxes: "The next batch of cats are gonna learn to use the toilet!" LOL!

As a retail manager, I often get surly, nasty customers. This may be reverse thankfulness. I have often been accused of having an "attitude" when I have to carefully, politely explain to them I can't do a refund on something like a used pregnancy test, a very used grill they bought seven months ago, or a TV that looks like someone kicked it in.

Although I never say this, I often think, "You should be very thankful I only have an attitude, because right now I wish I had a trapdoor and a button."


----------



## Cheryl J

Hi CCL, good to see you again.   My daughter used to work retail, she could probably identify with the trap door thing.  

Do you ever hear from Cat anymore?  Hope she and her family are well.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I am so thankful the barred owls are back in our neighborhood! Nothing like sitting in the nighttime quiet when all of a sudden, through the closed windows no less, you hear this coming from the wooded area:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtRPYpklhiA

I could lean out the window all night listening. Too bad they doing their mating call when it's colder weather.


----------



## creative

I am thankful for the support of friends that "get" me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CG, that is a beautiful owl.  Thanks for that slice of nature.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I am so thankful the barred owls are back in our neighborhood! Nothing like sitting in the nighttime quiet when all of a sudden, through the closed windows no less, you hear this coming from the wooded area:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtRPYpklhiA
> 
> I could lean out the window all night listening. Too bad they doing their mating call when it's colder weather.



CG, when  I was a little girl on the farm, every night there was a Whip a Will that sang all night long outside my window. Your post sent me on a search. Thank you for reviving a childhood memory. The sound I fell asleep to every night.

Whip-poor-will Song and gur-gur calls | The Miracle of Nature


----------



## creative

Today I am grateful for finding a solution to my legs becoming easily stiff, with aches and pains after some slight exertion.  I purchased an _electric massager _(has a reflexology attachment and also an infra red one for pain).  It freed up the stiffness instantly and I feel like Lazarus!


----------



## creative

Today I am grateful that my mother has  overcome a significant hurdle/imminent crisis.  We were told that she  may not make it past this weekend....that may well still be the case but  she has perked up a lot and that is a blessing.


----------



## Addie

creative said:


> Today I am grateful that my mother has  overcome a significant hurdle/imminent crisis.  We were told that she  may not make it past this weekend....that may well still be the case but  she has perked up a lot and that is a blessing.



That is not just good news, that is great news. So glad to hear it.


----------



## jabbur

After a year of living in two cities due to jobs, my husband has returned home! No more weekend hubby.  We are back together!  He starts a new job April 20th.


----------



## Cheryl J

creative and jabbur, those are both definitely things to be thankful for!


----------



## Addie

You have to be a special kind of woman to be the wife of a man who is away from home more than he is with you. It takes a lot of patience and love. Glad to hear the two of are back together again. Good luck to your new found joy!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

creative said:


> Today I am grateful that my mother has  overcome a significant hurdle/imminent crisis.  We were told that she  may not make it past this weekend....that may well still be the case but  she has perked up a lot and that is a blessing.


Enjoy these moments to cherish when she is no longer with you. I'll keep you in my prayers this Holy weekend.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

jabbur said:


> After a year of living in two cities due to jobs, my husband has returned home! No more weekend hubby.  We are back together!  He starts a new job April 20th.


Yay! So glad to hear things are back to a normal routine. Does this mean that he  has changed employers too? Or just a different job location with his old one? And you ended up never having to change your job at all, right? Anyway, congrats. You survived! 



Addie said:


> You have to be a special kind of woman to be the wife of a man who is away from home more than he is with you. It takes a lot of patience and love. Glad to hear the two of are back together again. Good luck to your new found joy!


In some cases (my best friend back home, for one), the wife credits her husband's travel and being away from home for keeping their marriage together!  Himself was never gone for more than a full week, but don't think we both didn't enjoy some of those breaks from each other. In fact, there are days even now when I ask if he doesn't have somewhere to go for a day or four.


----------



## creative

Today I am grateful for the kind words  someone said to me in the hospital ward my mum is in.  I had a  distressing day (something went wrong with an important order...I cry  easily these days being at a low ebb) so I really welcomed what  transpired.

She was another patient on the same ward as  my mother.  She beckoned me to her as I was leaving and said she  was  touched by how I interacted with my mother....said she could see the  love there and conveyed that my mum appreciated me and other words that  consoled me. It was almost as if  she was there to bring me some comfort...she appeared somewhat angelic  to me.  It was an unexpected but poignant encounter.


----------



## Dawgluver

Jabbur, some excellent news!  Enjoy your hubby!

Creative, so glad the lady's words were of comfort to you.  You are a good and caring daughter!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yay! So glad to hear things are back to a normal routine. Does this mean that he  has changed employers too? Or just a different job location with his old one? And you ended up never having to change your job at all, right? Anyway, congrats. You survived!
> 
> In some cases (my best friend back home, for one), the wife credits her husband's travel and being away from home for keeping their marriage together!  Himself was never gone for more than a full week, but don't think we both didn't enjoy some of those breaks from each other. In fact, there are days even now when I ask if he doesn't have somewhere to go for a day or four.



My second husband was a commercial fisherman. For each trip he was gone for 15-30 days at a time. Then he would be home for 48 hours. Back to sea. You get used to it. For a while my first husband wanted to go back to sea. So I finally said, "Sure." He made one trip. Was on an oil tanker for three months. A little bit too long for me. He decided he no longer enjoyed being at sea and decided to stay ashore for good. He really missed us and the crazy hubbub in the house. And I was glad.


----------



## Addie

creative said:


> Today I am grateful for the kind words  someone said to me in the hospital ward my mum is in.  I had a  distressing day (something went wrong with an important order...I cry  easily these days being at a low ebb) so I really welcomed what  transpired.
> 
> She was another patient on the same ward as  my mother.  She beckoned me to her as I was leaving and said she  was  touched by how I interacted with my mother....said she could see *the  love there and conveyed that my mum appreciated me *and other words that  consoled me. It was almost as if  she was there to bring me some comfort...she appeared somewhat angelic  to me.  It was an unexpected but poignant encounter.



And she was so right. I think she saw how you needed some kind words at that moment. Prayers are sent her way.


----------



## Addie

Someone asked me this past week if I believed in God. I thought that was an odd question. Doesn't everyone? At least everyone I know does. That set me to thinking after I answered "Yes." 

How many times have I turned to God during my darkest times. It is the very first place I go. And when I hear of anyone in distress or being in one of their dark hours, I always send a prayer up to God for them. 

I don't always share my faith with others. I am rather quiet about it. I am not one to thump the Bible. But I am grateful for my faith. It has gotten me through some very tough times. Like the time the USCG showed up at my door at three in the morning to notify me that the boat my husband was on had gone down, but the crew had been picked up swimming in the Atlantic and were at the Marine Hospital. I dang near fainted before that poor sailor finished what he was saying. But when I lost a child, I don't think there is any despair deeper in this world. I got though the worst of it only because God saw to it that I stayed in the state of shock for a couple of weeks. And now I have two  children that will never be out of the woods again. I live in fear of getting "that" phone call.


----------



## Gravy Queen

Addie if it brings you comfort then that's wonderful . But the answer is No , not everyone believe in God and everyone I know doesn't . It's our choices ,and like every faith we should respect a choice to either believe in a god or not to believe .


However I think , like politics , religion probably has a place on a different forum.


----------



## creative

Addie said:


> Someone asked me this past week if I believed in God. I thought that was an odd question. Doesn't everyone? At least everyone I know does. That set me to thinking after I answered "Yes."
> 
> How many times have I turned to God during my darkest times. It is the very first place I go. And when I hear of anyone in distress or being in one of their dark hours, I always send a prayer up to God for them.
> 
> I don't always share my faith with others. I am rather quiet about it. I am not one to thump the Bible. But I am grateful for my faith. It has gotten me through some very tough times. Like the time the USCG showed up at my door at three in the morning to notify me that the boat my husband was on had gone down, but the crew had been picked up swimming in the Atlantic and were at the Marine Hospital. I dang near fainted before that poor sailor finished what he was saying. But when I lost a child, I don't think there is any despair deeper in this world. I got though the worst of it only because God saw to it that I stayed in the state of shock for a couple of weeks. And now I have two  children that will never be out of the woods again. I live in fear of getting "that" phone call.


Whilst I see that having a faith, e.g. belief in God can prove a source of solace and comfort, I have also seen it become the reverse.  For example, there are those who did believe in God up until something terrible happened to them - perhaps losing a partner - and they questioned their faith and lost it.

Also, not everyone believes in God....as I am sure you know, hence why there are atheists.

Although I am spiritually focused, I am also a realist.  I do not want to be deluded.  I have tapped into the divine source of love, also felt a tall 'being' on my right hand side at a time of great distress and had a mystical experience - shown to me - that we are all interconnected....like a fine mesh but a personal God (created in our own image) seems not to ring true.  However, whatever brings out the good in others is fine by me.


----------



## Addie

Gravy Queen said:


> Addie if it brings you comfort then that's wonderful . But the answer is No , not everyone believe in God and everyone I know doesn't . It's our choices ,and like every faith we should respect a choice to either believe in a god or not to believe .
> 
> 
> However I think , like politics , *religion probably has a place on a different forum*.



I know, religion and politics are not for this forum. But this is a "thankfulness" site, and I stated what I am thankful for. I didn't ask for a discussion on the subject. And I don't think I violated any  of the rules of this forum. If I did, I am sure the moderators will remove it and notify me. I will understand if they do. 

My daughter's birthday and anniversary of her death is coming up and it got me to thinking. So I created my post. Right now is a rough time for me every year. 

I apologize to you and the other members if I have offended anyone here.


----------



## Gravy Queen

No apologies needed and I am not offended , just expressed my opinion . 

I didn't know your personal circumstances Addie but I am truly very sorry that this is a difficult time for you . X




Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Addie

Gravy Queen said:


> No apologies needed and I am not offended , just expressed my opinion .
> 
> I didn't know your personal circumstances Addie but I am truly very sorry that this is a difficult time for you . X
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking



Yesterday I made the mistake of watching a movie with Susan Hayward and William Lunden called _"On Top Of The Mountain"._ I had seen it many years ago. About 20 years or so. I had forgotten most of it and the fact that there are two scenes where parents lose a child. One from drowning and the other through a miscarriage. If I had remembered those scenes, I would never have even given one second to thinking of watching it. I haven't broken down like that since the day I had to identify her body. Fortunately I was alone here and could really let go. I am talking deep wrenching hard sobs. So hopefully, I have it all out of my system now and can move forward. I don't know why it has been so hard this year. Some years the two events go by and I don't even remember to think about it. I can even sit here and write about it and not even get upset. So maybe I needed yesterday. And for that I am thankful.


----------



## creative

Addie...I am pleased to read (in the post above this one) that you had the opportunity to release much pent up grief.  Hopefully this has provided closure for you.


----------



## Addie

creative said:


> Addie...I am pleased to read (in the post above this one) that you had the opportunity to release much pent up grief.  Hopefully this has provided closure for you.



Thank you. I am feeling so much better. All these years and I didn't even realize it was what I really needed. I am the only surviving member of my generation in my family. No aunts, cousins, etc. Only the next generation. So I have always tried to put on a strong front. I am the one who makes all the hard decisions, calms someone down when they are upset, etc. "Ask Addie. She will know what to do." And I do. 

So finally after losing both parents, a child, and my sister in the past 50 years, I gave in and broke down completely. It was my turn. I doubt if anyone had been with me, it wouldn't have helped. I didn't need comfort. I needed to give in and not worry about helping some other person. I needed to help myself and I did. I had such a calm when I finally stopped sobbing. I was able to remember all the happy thoughts about her.

Thank you for caring. I do feel so much better now. All these years I have been living with pain. And now it is gone.


----------



## Gravy Queen

Oh Addie . :-( well now I apologise , I had no idea . Sounds like you did need a release , sometimes we try so hard to be brave and help others that we can forget about ourselves . Then something triggers those feelings , like a film , plus anniversaries are so difficult,  and it comes out , whoosh . I suppose it's probably better that those feelings do come out , rather than holding things in for whatever reason . Take care x


----------



## Addie

Gravy Queen said:


> Oh Addie . :-( well now I apologise , I had no idea . Sounds like you did need a release , sometimes we try so hard to be brave and help others *that we can forget about ourselves *. Then something triggers those feelings , like a film , plus anniversaries are so difficult,  and it comes out , whoosh . I suppose it's probably better that those feelings do come out , rather than holding things in for whatever reason . Take care x



Thank GQ. And that is exactly what I have been doing all these years. I almost can't believe how good I feel today. Now I can celebrate days regarding my daughter. I can share all the good memories I have of her. And I can finally be grateful for the time I did have with her on this earth. Instead of being angry that five children were orphaned, I can be grateful that she gave me five beautiful grandchildren. And I had the opportunity to finish raising one of them. 

Thank you for caring.


----------



## creative

Addie...that was a lot to endure and for so long.  It really feels that you have healed from this long suppressed situation and that this now must be freeing you up and giving you a new lease of life.  Wonderful!


----------



## Souschef

*A movie did it to me too*

My late wife was brain injured in 1993. Even though she recovered physically for the most part, I was still her caregiver for 12 years.
We were able to travel a bit, and while on a plane I watched "50 First Dates' with Drew Barrymore and Adam Sandler. It was about a girl who was brain injured and would forget the previous day.
I think I went through 3 Kleenex and 2 cocktail napkins watching it.


----------



## Cheryl J

Aww...SousChef... 

I love that movie...every time I hear "Wouldn't It Be Nice" by the Beach Boys I think of that movie.  Can kind of relate to that with my late mom.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Himself*

I'm so thankful that my wonderful Himself really pitched in with helping me set up for the garage sale. He hates that kind of stuff, yet he was right beside me dragging stuff from the basement and *sitting in the garage with me while waiting for "customers"*.  

Now if I can just get him to start patching and painting around the house before he forgets how to do handyman work.  I think I'll let him recover from this week before I ask...


----------



## LPBeier

I am so thankful for Kay. She has a lot going on with trying to get her kids back and she is spending the evening looking after me as I have had a quite severe pain flare. She is like the daughter I never had and we seem to be there for each other. I couldn't ask for anyone better.


----------



## creative

I am thankful for (something some may take for granted, but I don't) ........still being alive! 






(I had 3 close encounters with death in my early 20s - various accidents - which left me with a profound wake up call re. our mortality.  Some 4 decades on I am still so grateful to still be here).


----------



## LPBeier

I am thankful you are still here too, Creative.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I put this in my journal....I'm truly thankful! This happened a week ago:

I woke up this morning with another one of those dang headaches. It wasn't a migraine, just a nasty headache...bad enough to make me miserable. I had the 2pm - 11pm shift at work on a Saturday. Bleah!! That's a tough one.

Then I go out to the kitchen, and hubby left a couple dishes on the counter. Grrrrrr! I rinse those off and put them in the dishwasher, fuming.

I get in the shower (I leave the door open) and I step out right on a hairball one of the cats left me during my shower. Grrrrrrrr!! They do this on purpose, don't they? 

I clean that up, put the rug in the washer and replace the rug with another one.

I get ready for work, go to the car, and I'm frustrated because my radio is possessed and I have to change stations manually. Aaaarrrrgh!

I go down the highway, there's an accident. Danggit! Now I'm going to be late! GRRRR!!

I pass the accident. It's bad; two cars flipped over and there's that yellow cover over someone who must have been thrown. The yellow cover means they've passed.

Oh noooo, I say a prayer...then it hits me.

Shut up. Quit complaining - that person lying there is gone. You think you have it bad? The family and friends of that person under the cover don't know he or she is gone yet. You're here. Your family won't get horrible news today. I started to get tears.

I'm thankful for the headache. It means I'm alive.

I'm thankful for the dirty dishes on the counter. It means we have food.

I'm thankful for the hairball. That means we have eight cats who have a good home and good vet care.

I'm thankful for the washer. I don't have to use a laundromat.

I'm thankful for my car. She's old but reliable; those two cars are demolished. The radio doesn't matter.

I'm thankful for my job; if that person under the cover and those involved and hurt in this accident have jobs, they won't be going there today.

I'm thankful for everything today. Maybe if I hadn't been set back timewise by the dishes, the hairball and changing the radio station in my driveway...I could have been in that accident.

I could be that poor person under the cover.

I'm thankful for this lesson today but I'm very sad for those who were in the accident. Sometimes I don't know how blessed I am, and I need to remember that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Our E. R. Adventure*

I am so thankful we have a quality hospital with caring medical personnel less than 10 miles from home.  Himself woke up today with serious pain that was presenting the same symptoms as when had back problems nearly 15 years ago, and again around 10 years ago. It took him nearly all afternoon to get dressed and down the steps to the car so that I could drive him to the ER. A lot of poking and prodding later, along with a cat scan (no felines were harmed during the scan) and evaluation, and a GENEROUS dose of meds, he was sent on his way. I had already talked with the staff in our PCP's office twice today, so they will be greeted in the morning with details of what went on at the hospital this evening/night. My guess is our doctor will look at the scans and order up a MRI. Probably give us a referral to a neurosurgeon, although Himself does have one he saw before that accepts our medical insurance. 

I am getting a bit annoyed with how often Himself has broken since we've been married. I spend way too much time sitting and waiting with him in doctors offices and hospitals. The only time he had to minister to me was when I had the babies...and even *then* he was partly responsible for getting me in that situation.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I am so thankful we have a quality hospital with caring medical personnel less than 10 miles from home.  Himself woke up today with serious pain that was presenting the same symptoms as when had back problems nearly 15 years ago, and again around 10 years ago. It took him nearly all afternoon to get dressed and down the steps to the car so that I could drive him to the ER. A lot of poking and prodding later, along with a cat scan (no felines were harmed during the scan) and evaluation, and a GENEROUS dose of meds, he was sent on his way. I had already talked with the staff in our PCP's office twice today, so they will be greeted in the morning with details of what went on at the hospital this evening/night. My guess is our doctor will look at the scans and order up a MRI. Probably give us a referral to a neurosurgeon, although Himself does have one he saw before that accepts our medical insurance.
> 
> I am getting a bit annoyed with how often Himself has broken since we've been married. I spend way too much time sitting and waiting with him in doctors offices and hospitals. The only time he had to minister to me was when I had the babies...and even *then* he was partly responsible for getting me in that situation.



We do have some fantastic medical facilities here in Massachusetts. 

I do hope himself is not seriously ill and will be the cause of your not returning home to Ohio. I know the feeling of wanting to go back home. I moved out of Massachusetts five times and just had to get back home. The last time was for good.  Give him my best wishes for a speedy and painless recovery.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm sorry to hear that Himself isn't feeling well. I'm sorry you both had to go through that. Here's hoping for a quick diagnosis and treatment. 

DH's time spent dealing with my medical issues far exceeds mine, for sure. For better or for worse, though! We don't know what will happen after we take those vows


----------



## Andy M.

CG, sorry DH is hurting.  I hope the pain passes quickly.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I am so thankful we have a quality hospital with caring medical personnel less than 10 miles from home.  Himself woke up today with serious pain that was presenting the same symptoms as when had back problems nearly 15 years ago, and again around 10 years ago. It took him nearly all afternoon to get dressed and down the steps to the car so that I could drive him to the ER. A lot of poking and prodding later, along with a cat scan (no felines were harmed during the scan) and evaluation, and a GENEROUS dose of meds, he was sent on his way. I had already talked with the staff in our PCP's office twice today, so they will be greeted in the morning with details of what went on at the hospital this evening/night. My guess is our doctor will look at the scans and order up a MRI. Probably give us a referral to a neurosurgeon, although Himself does have one he saw before that accepts our medical insurance.
> 
> I am getting a bit annoyed with how often Himself has broken since we've been married. I spend way too much time sitting and waiting with him in doctors offices and hospitals. The only time he had to minister to me was when I had the babies...and even *then* he was partly responsible for getting me in that situation.



Did they do Lab tests???   Hopefully they took as great of care not to harm any canines as they were felines.

Glad Himself is doing better if not great.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sure hope Himself passes the Lab test and Cat scan, CG, and gets to feeling better soon!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Sure hope Himself passes the Lab test and Cat scan, CG, and gets to feeling better soon!








That will be $600.


----------



## Cheryl J

LOL Princess! 

CG, sure hope Himself is feeling much better very soon.  Sending thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That will be $600.




Exactly!


----------



## creative

Today I am thankful for the site meetup.com which allows like minded people to meet others with similar interests for local events.  Great stuff!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks for all of the well-wishes everyone!  We're probably looking at kissing our FL vacation goodbye, since three weeks from now we should be in the Carolinas.  Just so long as he's good to go to OH for Christmas it will be all good.



GotGarlic said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Himself isn't feeling well....





Andy M. said:


> CG, sorry DH is hurting.  I hope the pain passes quickly.





PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...Glad Himself is doing better if not great.





Cheryl J said:


> ...CG, sure hope Himself is feeling much better very soon.  Sending thoughts and prayers.


Pain is being managed sufficiently, for now. As Himself said, "better living through chemistry". 



Dawgluver said:


> Sure hope Himself passes the Lab test and Cat scan, CG, and gets to feeling better soon!





PrincessFiona60 said:


> That will be $600.


Cute. BTW *PF*, the check in in the mail. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> We do have some fantastic medical facilities here in Massachusetts.
> 
> I do hope himself is not seriously ill and will be the cause of your not returning home to Ohio....


Addie, he's not "ill", he's broken.  The doctor ordered enough meds to keep him functional, but not so much as to make him . In the last 15 years he had back surgery once (2001) and went through successful therapy to take care of it a second time (2005). He'll be fine again. 

BTW, there are wonderful medical facilities in lots of states. There are many, among them Duke, Mayo Clinic, and Cleveland Clinic. Cleveland Clinic usually places in the top three best in the country in nearly every discipline in U.S. News & World Report's ratings year after year. We'll be in good medical hands when we move home, too.


----------



## taxlady

CG, sending positive energy in your and your DH's direction.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, taxy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Cute. BTW *PF*, the check in in the mail. Yeah, that's it.



Oh good, now I'll be able to feed all the birds for the winter...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Squeee! I have a small Mad Bluebird tray in the bathroom. It's where I'll set down a piece of jewelry and then forget where I put it...

I just picked up our order of bird seeds "today" (Wednesday). The local bird store gives a discount of around 15% for a couple weeks in the autumn. I'm afraid our 80# of mixed seed and 75# of black oil sunflower seed will be gone before the snow flies. We went through the 5# bag of mixed I bought a week ago to tide us over until the order came in. I swear we have Pigs with Wings in our neighborhood. Not even mentioning the squirrels who eat 10x their weight every day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have two pound ring-necked doves on my deck during the day and I think I saw a 1 pound mouse riding a 5 pound squirrel the other day!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Around your parts that's probably known as lunch for two and *Brunswick Stew* for supper.


----------



## creative

Cooking Goddess said:


> Pain is being managed sufficiently, for now. As Himself said, "better living through chemistry".


I have only just read about your DH's predicament here (perhaps I should be more attentive/read other posts more than I do) and sorry to hear of its ongoing history and that it has scuppered your vacation plans.

Re. pain management - something I have found to be true is that the more physical pain is focused on, the worse it feels.  So, as much as possible, it is beneficial to try and take the mind off of it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cooking Goddess said:


> Squeee! I have a small Mad Bluebird tray in the bathroom. It's where I'll set down a piece of jewelry and then forget where I put it...
> 
> I just picked up our order of bird seeds "today" (Wednesday). The local bird store gives a discount of around 15% for a couple weeks in the autumn. I'm afraid our 80# of mixed seed and 75# of black oil sunflower seed will be gone before the snow flies. We went through the 5# bag of mixed I bought a week ago to tide us over until the order came in. I swear we have Pigs with Wings in our neighborhood. Not even mentioning the squirrels who eat 10x their weight every day.



If you live near a feed/farm store that caters to farmers, not the horsey set, pick up a bag of medium cracked corn to mix in with your bird seed.  In this area it runs around $9.00 per fifty pound bag and $15.00 per hundred pound bag.

Maybe even open an amusement park!

https://youtu.be/wHI7EC9SCnE


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Those are great prices on the cracked corn, *Aunt Bea*. Unfortunately, the garden center we had in town closed up - they used to have bird seed and extras for great prices. Alas, no more. The bird specialty store we deal with (not a chain store) has fair-enough prices. It's just that we live in a semi-rural area with all the comforts of home for the birds - scruffy woods, water, food...

We did get cracked corn to feed our flock of wild turkeys when we first lived here. They would see us coming with the bucket of corn and gather around the huge, flat rock we used for their "table", parting like the sea for Moses so we could get right up to the rock. Never got nibbled by a turkey, either! 




creative said:


> ...Re. pain management - something I have found to be true is that the more physical pain is focused on, the worse it feels.  So, as much as possible, it is beneficial to try and take the mind off of it.


Thanks for the hint, *creative*. Unfortunately, this isn't Himself's first rodeo when it comes to back issues. He does as much as he can to not think of it. Sadly, he's had a very rough time of it today. I'll be beating down the door at the doctor's office tomorrow since I'll be out in that area anyway.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Squeee! I have a small Mad Bluebird tray in the bathroom. It's where I'll set down a piece of jewelry and then forget where I put it...
> 
> I just picked up our order of bird seeds "today" (Wednesday). The local bird store gives a discount of around 15% for a couple weeks in the autumn. I'm afraid our 80# of mixed seed and 75# of black oil sunflower seed will be gone before the snow flies. We went through the 5# bag of mixed I bought a week ago to tide us over until the order came in. I swear we have *Pigs with Wings *  in our neighborhood. Not even mentioning the squirrels who eat 10x their weight every day.



 Wow! When Pigs Fly? So it is more than just a saying. It is for real!  Gee, you are lucky. You"re the first person that I have heard of that really sees them. 

I have a loaf of bread that does not taste as good as it sounds. So it will be going out and spread around for the birdies today. 

We have a resident that buys seed in the winter. She evidently saw me one time tossing some broken up bread for the birds. Later that day I found a hand written note with pictures of birds slipped under my door thanking me for feeding God's little creature. I didn't think what I did was extraordinary. I just hate to see food go to waste. And I do think of them when the cold winter winds come. 

On our patio we have a huge tree that is home to what seems like hundreds of those "pigs that can fly." Be out there just as dawn is breaking, and you can't hear yourself think for the racket they make when they are just waking up. There are some residents that will feed them out by the sidewalk. But it seems like the squirrels get to it first. So I feed them in back of the building. No trees there for the squirrels to run up with their ill gotten bounty. And no acorns there for them. That little note she sent to me, made me think and I will be feeding "God's little creatures" more this winter. I thought that little note of thanks was so gracious.


----------



## Addie

Gee, I am so sorry to hear about Himself and back pain. Here's hoping they find the right treatment in a hurry.

When Poo was a Paramedic, he was assigned to an ambulance that just had new rear springs installed. That made that step to get into the back of the ambulance way too high and he hurt his back really bad while trying to step up and still keep control of the gurney. It took a couple of more paramedics getting hurt before the company sent the vehicle back for additional repairs. To this day Poo and some of his friends from when he worked there are still in pain. I hope this is not the case with Himself. Here's hoping that this is the very last time he has this problem.

One day when Poo was in a lot of pain with his back, I got out the heating pad, placed it on the floor and told him to lay flat on it for about ten minutes. All of a sudden I hear a blood curdling scream from him. The pain had gotten worse, not better. I was about to call the ambulance for him, and all of a sudden the pain was gone and he was on his feet feeling fine. I told him to do that out of desperation. I had no idea that it would work on him. Now it is his go to remedy for when his back is bothering him. Would I recommend it for someone else? *NO!* I really had no idea of what I was telling him to do would work. And my recommendation to others is always, "You should see your doctor about that."


----------



## creative

Today I am grateful for a friend giving me a link to watch free films online.  Youtube used to do this but now mostly goes to another link to subscribe to.

I share it with you all here (for those that may not already know about it)

www.xmovies8.org


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*The Health Connector sign-up*

Yes, you are reading that correctly. If you were around for my rant about trying to sign up for my medical insurance plan back when the "Affordable Health Act" went into effect, you know how odd today's post is.

Last year at this time when I had to re-register for health insurance for 2015 I said to Himself "I like my plan. Why do I have to shop _again_? Why can't I just stay here and get the same coverage next year?" I guess TPTB in charge of the Health Connector heard many people muttering things like that last year because *that's what I can do this year!*  I checked the price - this coming year's premium will actually be a little lower than I have been paying this year.  I'll make a quick check with the insurance company to make sure the coverages are the same when I call to make sure my shingles shot is covered if administered at the pharmacy, and then I can ignore it until I'm closing in on Medicare age. I'm REALLY good at "ignoring" things.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yes, you are reading that correctly. If you were around for my rant about trying to sign up for my medical insurance plan back when the "Affordable Health Act" went into effect, you know how odd today's post is.
> 
> Last year at this time when I had to re-register for health insurance for 2015 I said to Himself "I like my plan. Why do I have to shop _again_? Why can't I just stay here and get the same coverage next year?" I guess TPTB in charge of the Health Connector heard many people muttering things like that last year because *that's what I can do this year!*  I checked the price - this coming year's premium will actually be a little lower than I have been paying this year.  I'll make a quick check with the insurance company to make sure the coverages are the same when I call to make sure my shingles shot is covered if administered at the pharmacy, and then I can ignore it until I'm closing in on Medicare age. I'm REALLY good at "ignoring" things.



Same in NY, no rant this year!

I called to renew/re-certify this morning and although the premium for 2016 went up the cost per month went down slightly.  The process is definitely smoother this year than in years past.

I had my shingles shot last year, I had a scrip from my doctor and the local pharmacy did it at no charge to me.


----------



## Addie

I never had chicken pox as a child. When I mentioned this to my doctor, he got a surprised look on his face. About three minutes later after a quick call to the nurses station, I got a shot to prevent chicken pox. No chicken pox, no shingles. He had to explain this to me. Duh! I do worry about Pirate and Spike. They both had chicken pox twice. Each time the second time was horrible for them. Yet neither one has gotten their shingles shot. 

Fortunately for today's children all those diseases that plagued them are no longer with us due to immunization. I get so angry at parents who don't believe in having their children immunized. 

I am so glad I am on Medicare and have ESP working for me. I don't have to go through that circus. Although I never had to. By the time Obamacare came into effect, I was already on Medicare. But I  felt for you CG. I went through it with Pirate. He is only 52 and disabled. Getting  him registered was pure Hell! They kept trying to sign him up for medical treatment outside of Boston and was ignoring his request for Tufts Medical Service. Finally we gave up and went directly to the Tufts site and they signed him up immediately with appointments within a week. I can't praise them high enough. 

Right now we are battling SS for his disability. He has severe neuropathy in his legs and feet. He keeps falling and I am a nervous wreck that he is going to fall outside someday on cement or on a flight of stairs.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...I do worry about Pirate and Spike. They both had chicken pox twice. Each time the second time was horrible for them. Yet neither one has gotten their shingles shot...


52 is too young for a shingles shot, according to the CDC. And as far as effectiveness? Only 51% when given to people over 60, and effectiveness decreases each year after. Long story short? Don't nag Pirate for another 8 years. 

*Vaccines: VPD-VAC/Shingles/Shingles (Herpes zoster) Vaccination: What You Need to Know*


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> 52 is too young for a shingles shot, according to the CDC. And as far as effectiveness? Only 51% when given to people over 60, and effectiveness decreases each year after. Long story short? Don't nag Pirate for another 8 years.
> 
> 
> 
> *Vaccines: VPD-VAC/Shingles/Shingles (Herpes zoster) Vaccination: What You Need to Know*




There's an article in the most recent AARP newsletter that states there's a new shingles vaccine awaiting approval that will provide 97% or better protection.  Our insurance currently doesn't cover shingles vaccines, even for DH, who's over 60.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

"97% effective" sounds great, but the "awaiting approval"? Not so much. I'll probably take my 64-year-old self for the old vaccine as soon as I get a round tuit. My Mom had shingles when she was in her 60s, our son had it when he was a freshman in high school. I'm seriously hoping it skips a generation.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cooking Goddess said:


> "97% effective" sounds great, but the "awaiting approval"? Not so much. I'll probably take my 64-year-old self for the old vaccine as soon as I get a round tuit. My Mom had shingles when she was in her 60s, our son had it when he was a freshman in high school. I'm seriously hoping it skips a generation.



You can have mine!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Today was not looking promising. I had a trifecta of things I hate to do that needed doing: a haircut with a new stylist, shop for shoes for my cranky feet, and shop for jeans. I HATE "girl" stuff. Put me in a grocery store/kitchenware shop/Lowe's, and I'm in my glory. Clothes and shoe shopping and "beauty salon"? Not so much.

Well, 1) I love my new stylist AND the haircut she gave me.
2) I found very comfy shoes that cradle my feet like slippers but support them like shoes.
3) I liked the second pair of jean I tried on. Bonus: they are a size smaller than the ones I currently have.

All in all, it was a very good day with many things to be thankful for.


----------



## creative

Today I am grateful for a nice, cosy WARM flat.  I see that the temperature is set to drop below 0 degrees in the next 2 days here in UK.

My heart goes out to the homeless who are at risk of dying at such times.   (I was one of them in my teens).

https://youtu.be/Qt2mbGP6vFI


----------



## creative

Today I am grateful that my mum's birthday went well for her, i.e. that she was pain free.  She is 95!


----------



## CharlieD

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That will be $600.




That is the only way it would be so cheap. Otherwise add another Zero.


----------



## CharlieD

This is a 3 year old thread, and I have never seen it. How is it even possible. I come here almost daily.

Anyway. I woke up this morning. Thank G-d for that.


----------



## Dawgluver

I thank the lord that I have never had to have any surgery, other than having my wisdom teeth yanked back when I was in college.  My current doctor can't believe it.  Apparently most folks my age have had something operated on.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good thing to be thankful for, *Dawg*. Besides my wisdom teeth, the only "extraction" I needed was when our two kids were being born...two months early...both breech. All those situations lead to a C-section. Otherwise, knock on wood, I've been pretty healthy, too. I'm starting to think, though, that once I hit 65 later on this year, it could all be downhill.  Fast.


----------



## CatPat

I am thankful for my life. I'm so very thankful for the mother who found me and my loving family.

I'm thankful for Carl and Anna. 

I cannot think of anything I am not thankful for but yet of my Uncle Nicu passing away. His passing has been to be so grievous and so very difficult because he was of so loved by so many people.

Still I think as he loved me, I love him and I shall strive to be of his niece who he loved and to continue to live to his expectations.

Our hosts's home is quiet, and Mamma is asleep very well. I'm thankful for my friends so very very much.

Perhaps I am thankful for so much, yes?


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I thank the lord that I have never had to have any surgery, other than having my wisdom teeth yanked back when I was in college.  My current doctor can't believe it.  Apparently most folks my age have had something operated on.



Dawg, I think the only part of my body that is scar free are my feet. I have a massive skin graft on the front of one leg and a scar from a pig bite on the other. And those are the two minor surgeries I have had. I lost count many years ago. And now I am facing having my gall bladder removed. I still have all four of my wisdom teeth. They were way up in my jaw near my ears. But since I had to have all my teeth removed, they have had room to go on the march. I figure next year they will have to come out. They aren't bothering me right now. But who knows.


----------



## creative

Addie said:


> Dawg, I think the only part of my body that is scar free are my feet. I have a massive skin graft on the front of one leg and a scar from a pig bite on the other. And those are the two minor surgeries I have had. I lost count many years ago. And now I am facing having my gall bladder removed. I still have all four of my wisdom teeth. They were way up in my jaw near my ears. But since I had to have all my teeth removed, they have had room to go on the march. I figure next year they will have to come out. They aren't bothering me right now. But who knows.


That all sounds horrendous Addie but, since this is a positive thread, do you have something that you are thankful for?


----------



## creative

Today I am thankful for being pain free whilst walking, enabling me to get more done/venture further afield.  

(I am prone to getting random/sudden hip twinges which stop me in my tracks and I have to wait until it subsides. This means that I cannot rely on the time it takes me to get anywhere.  I have been given exercises for this condition which help a bit).


----------



## Addie

creative said:


> That all sounds horrendous Addie but, since this is a positive thread, do you have something that you are thankful for?



My son Poo and I had a long talk one time about all the surgeries I have had. He was there when I had the open heart watching it and was concerned because it turned into a complicated surgery. I told him that I never worry about any surgery I am facing. I always go into the OR with a positive attitude. I know it is going to be all right. And I always come out just fine. In fact when I had my eye surgery, I came to and started singing Christmas carols. Before they wheeled me out I had everyone in there singing with me in harmony. My next surgery is going to be for my gall bladder. No problem.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I am so thankful we have a warm house tonight. It might have a few drafty places, but on a night like this (5 below and dropping fast) it's a snug haven from the elements.


----------



## Addie

creative said:


> That all sounds horrendous Addie but, since this is a positive thread, do you have something that you are thankful for?



Yeah. For surviving all the surgeries including open heart. I now have five stents in there. And next week I have to have two of my four wisdom teeth removed. As long as they give me plenty of Novacain, I am not worried. Then I have to get a new plate made. This is going to be a busy winter and spring for me. And I never forget to be thankful for my kids. They really look after me.


----------



## creative

My mother recently had her 95th birthday.  I am thankful that she is still with us, although now bedridden and in a good care home that we visit daily.


----------



## creative

Today I am thankful for those that support and understand me.


----------



## Dawgluver

I just perused Facebook.  So many of my friends are suffering physical problems.  Many health issues.  I feel blessed that I am upright and relatively healthy.  And I have a beagle.


----------



## GotGarlic

I know what you mean, Dawg. I'm thankful I got through my health issues last year (although they're chronic and ongoing) and am doing much better this year.


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy you're doing better, GG!  I have a feeling that the key to health in older age is having a beagle.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Happy you're doing better, GG!  I have a feeling that the key to health in older age is having a beagle.


Yes! Delighted to hear that you're doing better GG.

A friend of mine's doctor says all older folks should get a dog, for their health.


----------



## creative

taxlady said:


> Yes! Delighted to hear that you're doing better GG.
> 
> A friend of mine's doctor says all older folks should get a dog, for their health.


The elderly seem to find *gardening* something that gives them great pleasure too.   (Of course there are various ways of managing a garden, e.g. low maintenance).


----------



## Steve Kroll

I am extremely thankful for one special person in my life right now, and that's my daughter. Ever since my wife and I separated, our daughter has been my superhero. Although only 23 years old, she has the maturity, wisdom, and grace of someone much older. 

I have no other family to speak of. My parents have long since passed and the one brother I've never been close to.

In the last month, she's come to check in on me often, just to make sure I'm doing okay and that I have everything I need. I honestly don't know what I would have done without her these past weeks.


----------



## Dawgluver

Steve Kroll said:


> I am extremely thankful for one special person in my life right now, and that's my daughter. Ever since my wife and I separated, our daughter has been my superhero. Although only 23 years old, she has the maturity, wisdom, and grace of someone much older.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no other family to speak of. My parents have long since passed and the one brother I've never been close to.
> 
> 
> 
> In the last month, she's come to check in on me often, just to make sure I'm doing okay and that I have everything I need. I honestly don't know what I would have done without her these past weeks.




So glad your daughter is there for you, Steve.  She sounds like an outstanding young lady.


----------



## creative

It's great when you see relations 'stepping up to the plate' as it were.

I did this for my mother.  We are poles apart in nature (she is a capitalist and doesn't understand me since I am spiritual, i.e. having non materialistic values).  She has 3 children - I am the eldest.  After her stroke I started to tend to her needs e.g. get shopping, medication etc.  Then her health deteriorated further and so I gave up my most valued possession, my freedom, to live with her.  I did so for 2 years, willingly, until it became necessary for her to be in a (good) care home e.g. she could no longer get up the stairs.  It was such bliss to get my life back and return to my flat.

We all visit her regularly - she is one of the lucky ones there...so many do not have visitors for whatever reasons.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Well, I would certainly hope I'm not being a burden to my daughter, or that she's only visiting me because of some sense of family obligation.

On the contrary, she seems to miss my cooking most because, oftentimes, the first thing out of her mouth when she visits is "What are we doing for dinner?" (her mother doesn't really cook)


----------



## Dawgluver

She loves her dad, plain and simple.  Not obligatory visits.  And of course, your cooking!


----------



## creative

Steve Kroll said:


> Well, I would certainly hope I'm not being a burden to my daughter, or that she's only visiting me because of some sense of family obligation.
> 
> On the contrary, she seems to miss my cooking most because, oftentimes, the first thing out of her mouth when she visits is "What are we doing for dinner?" (her mother doesn't really cook)


I hope this was not in response to my post?  As mentioned, I did say 'willingly'.  
Nevertheless, it was great to get my life back when the time eventually came to do so.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

I'm thankful for my son's and granddaughter, and others. I've been blessed with good friends and sometimes don't appreciate them. 

I'm thankful I found a church I love.


----------



## creative

I didn't realise my post would be misunderstood.  Perhaps I should have mentioned that, although my mother and I were poles apart in our beliefs, in the 2 years that I was her full time carer, we became very close.  We also found that we had much in common also e.g. cooking, current affairs and gardening.

I consider myself quite a good cook and, although she invariably sat at the table saying she had no appetite, she nearly always finished off quite a large plate of food!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I just perused Facebook.  So many of my friends are suffering physical problems.  Many health issues.  I feel blessed that I am upright and relatively healthy.  And I have a beagle.



Same here. Only I have Teddy without the work or walking involved.


----------



## Addie

creative said:


> It's great when you see relations 'stepping up to the plate' as it were.
> 
> We all visit her regularly - she is one of the lucky ones there...so many do not have visitors for whatever reasons.



So true here also. Although in this building you have to be self sufficient in order to live here. I guess a lot of the children think that if Mom or Dad are taking care of themselves, they don't need a visit. Oh how wrong. Loneliness is the worst illness of all.


----------



## creative

Addie said:


> So true here also. Although in this building you have to be self sufficient in order to live here. I guess a lot of the children think that if Mom or Dad are taking care of themselves, they don't need a visit. Oh how wrong. Loneliness is the worst illness of all.


Ruling out location, i.e. that their children may live far away, I think consideration of parents develops more with age. It is more to be expected that young adults will be more self centred.


----------



## Addie

creative said:


> Ruling out location, i.e. that their children may live far away, I think consideration of parents develops more with age. It is more to be expected that young adults will be more self centred.



At our age, most of us have children in their 40's and up. So there is no excuse for neglect. Sure some are located on the other side of the country. Those are the ones who always show up for holidays. The ones that live in the same part of the city or just around the corner, can't be bothered.


----------



## creative

Today I am thankful for being able to walk briskly without any hip twinges (that stop me in my tracks)!   
Felt great!


----------



## Dawgluver

That's awesome, creative!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*creative*, isn't it fun when you can walk like the younger version of yourself? Love it!



creative said:


> ...I think consideration of parents develops more with age. It is more to be expected that *young adults will be more self centred*.


That's a really broad statement. In many cases, people in their 20's and 30's into their 50's are busy with raising children. From when our kids were in 4th grade all the way through high school they each were involved in sports, scouts (her), community theatre (him) and various other pursuits. Himself's parents lived in FL, a 1000 mile trip from our house, and my own parents were about 25 miles away. When our kids were little, we were at the folks house several time a week. "Daddy" worked just a couple mile from my parents, so we'd all go to work with Himself and spend the day with Grandma and Grandpa. But as the kids got older and more involved, it took planning on our part to make sure we still had quality time with my parents and spend a summer vacation or holiday here and there with his folks. But we did it because 1) my parents were a lot of fun to be around and 2) our kids and my parents were great friends. Miss my folks...a lot. Blessed every year I had them.


----------



## creative

Cooking Goddess said:


> That's a really broad statement. In many cases, people in their 20's and 30's into their 50's are busy with raising children. From when our kids were in 4th grade all the way through high school they each were involved in sports, scouts (her), community theatre (him) and various other pursuits. Himself's parents lived in FL, a 1000 mile trip from our house, and my own parents were about 25 miles away. When our kids were little, we were at the folks house several time a week. "Daddy" worked just a couple mile from my parents, so we'd all go to work with Himself and spend the day with Grandma and Grandpa. But as the kids got older and more involved, it took planning on our part to make sure we still had quality time with my parents and spend a summer vacation or holiday here and there with his folks. But we did it because 1) my parents were a lot of fun to be around and 2) our kids and my parents were great friends. Miss my folks...a lot. Blessed every year I had them.


Yes that's a good, valid point that I overlooked. 

It didn't apply to me though - I have always remained single and without children by choice.
(I adore the innocence of young children though - just not screaming babies!)


----------



## Kayelle

I'm shaking like a leaf with thankfulness this morning after a phone call asking if my grown grandson is alright. I didn't know for sure, so his Dad (my son) spoke with him at work, and he is fine. 
It turns out that a young man his age, with the *exact same first and last name *was killed in this area on a motorcycle. What in the world are the chances of that?
Our Jacob is safe and sound, and another Jacob is gone. I can imagine what his family is going through and my thoughts and prayers are with them in this terrible time. Please remember them also. 
Thank you Lord, for our Jacob.


----------



## Dawgluver

That is terrifying, Kay!  So glad your Jacob is fine, so sad for the other Jacob and his family.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> I'm shaking like a leaf with thankfulness this morning after a phone call asking if my grown grandson is alright. I didn't know for sure, so his Dad (my son) spoke with him at work, and he is fine.
> It turns out that a young man his age, with the *exact same first and last name *was killed in this area on a motorcycle. What in the world are the chances of that?
> Our Jacob is safe and sound, and another Jacob is gone. I can imagine what his family is going through and my thoughts and prayers are with them in this terrible time. Please remember them also.
> Thank you Lord, for our Jacob.



What a horrible way to get notice of a family member being seriously hurt. Whatever happened to going to the home and telling them in person? At least if the news is meant for you, there is someone standing there to see you through the first minutes of shock. 

I am so glad to hear that your family member is safe and sound.


----------



## GotGarlic

What a terrible fright that must have been Kay! I'm so glad to hear your grandson is all right.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> What a horrible way to get notice of a family member being seriously hurt. Whatever happened to going to the home and telling them in person? At least if the news is meant for you, there is someone standing there to see you through the first minutes of shock.
> 
> I am so glad to hear that your family member is safe and sound.



The person asked if her grandson was all right. That sounds like a friend heard something, maybe on the news, and called her, not the police calling to give her bad news.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Kayelle*, that must have been a real heart-stopping phone call. I'm so glad you know that your Jacob is fine. Like you said, it's a very sad day for the family of the Jacob who died. I'll keep them in my thoughts today. You too, as you enjoy the blessing of a still-intact family.

I hope Souschef has been able to peel you off of your ceiling.


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> The person asked if her grandson was all right. That sounds like a friend heard something, maybe on the news, and called her, not the police calling to give her bad news.



That's exactly right GG. The call came from my late husbands sister (Jacob's great aunt), asking if he was all right. She sounded panicked because her son had heard "something" on the news about him, but she wouldn't tell me what, only to find out if Jacob was ok. When that was confirmed I called her back and we were both practically hysterical with gratitude it wasn't him. Jacob is my first grandchild, and the day he was born flashed before my eyes. Now that my heart rate has returned to normal, I'm still amazed by the whole thing.
Thanks for listening, and all the good wishes. Life can change in a flash.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> That's exactly right GG. The call came from my late husbands sister (Jacob's great aunt), asking if he was all right. She sounded panicked because her son had heard "something" on the news about him, but she wouldn't tell me what, only to find out if Jacob was ok. When that was confirmed I called her back and we were both practically hysterical with gratitude it wasn't him. Jacob is my first grandchild, and the day he was born flashed before my eyes. Now that my heart rate has returned to normal, I'm still amazed by the whole thing.
> Thanks for listening, and all the good wishes. Life can change in a flash.



Whew, what an ordeal. Again, I'm really happy your grandson is well. Very sorry for what the other family is going through, though.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kay, my heart too would've gone through the roof at such a phone call.  I'm relieved your grandson is OK, and sending up prayers for the grieving family at the same time.  Makes you want to pick up the phone and call every close family member and tell them they're loved, doesn't it.


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Kayelle*, that must have been a real heart-stopping phone call. I'm so glad you know that your Jacob is fine. Like you said, it's a very sad day for the family of the Jacob who died. I'll keep them in my thoughts today. You too, as you enjoy the blessing of a still-intact family.
> 
> *I hope Souschef has been able to peel you off of your ceiling. *



That man is my *rock.*
I'm so glad he was here at the time.


----------



## Dawgluver

Ya know what?  My old friends and HS classmates are dropping like flies with health issues and death and stuff.

I am still thrilled to pieces that I am still upright, mobile on my own two legs, and can do anything I want!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Ya know what?  My old friends and HS classmates are dropping like flies with health issues and death and stuff.
> 
> I am still thrilled to pieces that I am still upright, mobile on my own two legs, and can do anything I want!



Every day one of my kids tell me of one of their school friends has died from an overdose. I am so grateful that none of my kids are on the stuff. MY hope is that they all outlive me. 

Also at least once a week, one person in this building goes out in an ambulance. Some come back and some don't. I am grateful that I have returned from every trip I have had to make in an ambulance.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Every day one of my kids tell me of one of their school friends has died from an overdose. I am so grateful that none of my kids are on the stuff. MY hope is that they all outlive me.



Every day??? Really?


----------



## creative

Today I am thankful for a surprising discovery - my next door neighbour became active in her garden and the tall obstacle that overshadowed much of my back patio is now gone!  I now have more light in my kitchen (overlooking the garden) and the SUN can now shine on previously shaded plants!


----------



## Dawgluver

What a nice surprise, Creative!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Just Two Hours*

Two hours. That's all it took for Himself to pull out the old garbage disposal, clean everything out including the pipe between the two sink drains (actually, I got the part of scrubbing the gunk from that pipe - whoopie!), and get everything back together AND working right! No leaks, no power mishaps. Just like he was a plumber. To think of all of the money he saved us by doing it himself! 

He's always said he'd rather do an electrical job rather than a plumbing job because "electricity doesn't leak".  Well in this case, the water didn't leak either.

Now we're just waiting on the right part we need to fix the leak in the faucet. The customer service agent said it was on a three-week back order. I have a couple more weeks of dumping water from the collection bucket to look forward to...


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Two hours. That's all it took for Himself to pull out the old garbage disposal, clean everything out including the pipe between the two sink drains (actually, I got the part of scrubbing the gunk from that pipe - whoopie!), and get everything back together AND working right! No leaks, no power mishaps. Just like he was a plumber. To think of all of the money he saved us by doing it himself!
> 
> He's always said he'd rather do an electrical job rather than a plumbing job because "electricity doesn't leak".  Well in this case, the water didn't leak either.
> 
> Now we're just waiting on the right part we need to fix the leak in the faucet. The customer service agent said it was on a three-week back order. I have a couple more weeks of dumping water from the collection bucket to look forward to...



CG I am glad you have solved your disposal problem. Pirate is a plumber, and he used to get so many senseless calls for the disposal. Just some reminders for all. 

NEVER put grease down your drain. With or without a disposal.

Never any banana peels, rice, etc.

Please read your manual.

To keep your blades sharp, put ice cubes in the disposal.

If you have an odor coming up, send down a lemon, or any citrus to freshen it and get rid of the odor.

Always run the cold water, not hot when using the disposal.

That is all I can remember at this time. 

Now with any luck that part will come in soon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Addie*, why do you have to do that? Why do you have to treat a lot of us at DC like clueless know-nothings? Admit it, you give out a lot of unsolicited advice to people who know how things work.

Since 1977, Himself and I have owned four houses, three of which we contracted to build. We did a little extra insulating while the first two houses were being built, since we were in the area. We installed telephone jacks in every room (except the bathrooms) in our second house. Himself, a computer tech guy, even had a connection board in the basement that each room's line was wired into, in case we wanted to "kill" the line to a room. You know, if we had to take phone privileges from a kid. Heh Heh.  

During our nearly-40 years of home ownership we've (mostly HE) has replaced heating elements in electric water heaters, run cable so we can pull in antenna TV signals in more rooms than this house was originally wired for, installed extra electrical outlets in basements and garages, built a deck... I could go on and on. Just because Himself isn't an electrician, or a plumber, or a woodworker (although he built a room divider shelving unit when we lived in our apartment with a balcony - we've used that in all three houses, too) does not mean that is incapable of doing the job, and doing it right. And I have enough common sense to know how to use equipment properly and review an owner's manual. Except that you tend to treat people like they don't. It's annoying and a little bit demeaning. Just sayin'...


----------



## Cheryl J

^ Like.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> Two hours. That's all it took for Himself to pull out the old garbage disposal, clean everything out including the pipe between the two sink drains (actually, I got the part of scrubbing the gunk from that pipe - whoopie!), and get everything back together AND working right! No leaks, no power mishaps. Just like he was a plumber. To think of all of the money he saved us by doing it himself!
> 
> He's always said he'd rather do an electrical job rather than a plumbing job because "electricity doesn't leak".  Well in this case, the water didn't leak either.
> 
> Now we're just waiting on the right part we need to fix the leak in the faucet. The customer service agent said it was on a three-week back order. I have a couple more weeks of dumping water from the collection bucket to look forward to...


 
Yay! So nice to have a guy that knows what he's doing, isn't it?  Hopefully that part will come in sooner than expected.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> ^ Like.



^^^ +1+1+1 ^^^


----------



## Katie H

Cheryl J said:


> Yay! *So nice to have a guy that knows what he's doing, isn't it? * Hopefully that part will come in sooner than expected.



I will endorse this statement 100%.  I am fortunate to be married to a man who can fix...anything.  He's built vehicles (cars and trucks) and motorcycles from the frame up.  Every part, including all the electronics, etc.  Painted them, restored them to "like new" shape.

He also designed and built our house with his own two hands.  He intimately knows every square inch of our house and can troubleshoot any hiccup it has.  I can't say how grateful I am for his knowledge and skills.

He even figured out, and fixed, a problem I had with my sewing serger that I had taken to the regional _expert_ who couldn't fix it.  They had it for nearly a month and told me it was a goner.  Glenn had it on his work bench for less than an hour and it was fixed.

He's a wizard!


----------



## creative

I am thankful to have a good, technical friend who enabled me to purchase a new laptop - suited to my needs - that still had Windows 7 (not easy!).

He also enabled me to digitalise my songs which I am very grateful for.


----------



## Katie H

*She believed she could, so she did...*

I've been thinking about this thread for a long time and when I finish with this post, you'll understand.

As many of you know, in early October 2015 I had to have some rather complex surgery on my right heel.  Columbus Day was that red-letter day and I've recovered completely, thanks to an expert surgeon and the care of a loving husband.  To say nothing of "The Blue Streak," my little knee scooter that allowed me to get around for the 3 months I wasn't allowed to walk.  Handy little device and I don't know what I would've done without it.

Because of the timing of my heel surgery I had to move up all my annual medical check-ups.  I usually have everything done near the middle/end of October.  But, since I knew I was going to be sort of disabled at that time, I moved all my appointments up to the beginning of the month.  That's when my adventure began.

All my physical checks and labs were good but...my mammogram came back with "irregularities."  Never had that before, so back I went for more intense evaluations, which were not the most fun I've ever had.

Unfortunately, the results were "cancer."  Now...

I had some decisions to make and this was only 3 days before my heel surgery.  I opted for a lumpectomy, which occurred a few weeks after the heel surgery.

During the lumpectomy the surgeon also removed a lymph node to determine how widespread the cancer had become.  Yes, the node was involved.  Next step was another surgery to remove more lymph nodes, further out, to continue with the discovery as to how the cancer had spread.

Thankfully, NONE of the many lymph nodes that were removed showed any signs of cancer.  Good news.

Okay, now, since my heel surgery I have now undergone 3 surgeries and, as I was informed, I wasn't done yet.

Unfortunately, after the two breast surgeries, both the incisions split open hours after the staples were removed and I had to go back to be put back together again.  As if that wasn't enough, a huge hematoma developed and that had to be surgically relieved.

Thankfully, none of the procedures, including my heel, had any real pain, so I didn't have to rely on anything stronger than a baby aspirin to relive my discomfort.  I say baby aspirin because I'm allergic to virtually any prescription pain medication.  The only thing left is morphine but I haven't had to resort to that.

I was, in my estimation, given a "sales pitch" that a _port_ had to be surgically implanted in my left chest, just below my collar bone.  Why, I asked?

Again, sales pitch, because it would make it more comfortable for me to receive chemotherapy and for the medical personnel to draw blood, etc. without having to disturb my veins.  Sounded good and wasn't meant to be permanent, just for my cancer treatment as long as that was to last.

So, in mid-January I was back in the operating room having the port implanted.  The port is a sore point and I don't mean bodily discomfort.  I'm very disgusted at how that was handled and pushed.

So...the port has been implanted and the doctor has given me a "plan."  He related that the cancer had been discovered at a very early stage and that I would require only 4 chemotherapy sessions and no radiation.  Sounded positive to me and the only step left was to select an oncology center and an oncologist to treat me.  Didn't seem like an impossible task but, as it turned out, such things in my area are scarce as hen's teeth.

After weeding out those who weren't seeing patients because of pending retirement, others who had less than positive patient reviews, several who were not in our insurance network and a few who were, in miles, on another planet, we found one who practiced about 18 miles from our home.  Turned out he is/was the perfect choice.  Well-qualified, experienced, well-liked, respected, etc.

Three days after the port implantation I had my first chemotherapy session, which went well.  I didn't have any reaction to the two medications I was given.  Never did.  No time along the way did I ever get sick, have stomach issues, bowel problems, nothing showing up in my throat or mouth...nothing.  Except for the words written on the doctor's folder, I wouldn't have been able to say I was being treated for breast cancer.

The only other indicator that I was being treated for the disease is that on January 31 I began to lose my long hair.  It was about to the middle of my back.  By February 3, I had NO hair.  My head was as smooth as a baby's bottom and remains so.  I expected to lose my hair but I didn't imagine it would all be gone in 4 days.  I've been wearing wigs and have become an expert at fashioning colorful scarves into elaborate turban-like head coverings.  And, oh, I saved my hair and put it out in mesh bags for the birds to use as nest material this spring.

The only glitch I have experienced with my hair loss is that I had to renew my drivers license on Thursday.  Our state has a rule that no headbands, bandanas, hats, etc. can be worn for the photograph.  My wigs DO NOT reflect my normal hair color or style.  I called the clerk's office last week to inquire about what to do.  She said that, in cases like mine, it is acceptable to wear my scarf, which I did.

Back to the port.  I feel as though I was given a "bait and switch" here.  By the time I approached my third chemotherapy session, I was having a terrible reaction to the port.  Constant pain from the beginning, in spite of the fact that I was told the pain would go away after about 3 weeks of its implantation.  Never did.  Increased, then began to swell and then...started to itch like a son-of-a-gun.  To the point that, one day, I took my now unused hairbrush and scrubbed the heck out of the site.  I could barely stand it.  It hurt 24/7 and I was getting no sleep at all.  I functioned like a zombie.  Aside from all this, blood had been drawn 14 times...never from the port.  Always a vein.  The port had only been used 3 times, for chemotherapy.  I even asked the oncology center staff and was never given a definitive reply.

Enough!!  It's my body.  On March 2, I had it removed.  I didn't care what the oncologist would say, I had to have some relief...and some sleep.  That night I slept for 14 hours straight.  I think Glenn was ready to put a mirror up to my mouth to see if I was breathing.  I slept like this for 5 days until I finally recovered some of my rest.

Went back 10 days later to have the staples removed.  Everything looked good.  The next morning, as I sat up to get out of bed, the incision blew open and I was awash with built-up fluid.  Back to the surgeon to be put back together again.  This happened twice.  When it happened a third time, I didn't even bother going back to see the doctor.  I'd had it.  Let it heal the way it will.  It's finally healed, but there is a port-shaped lump of scar tissue where the port was.

When I say I'm disgusted about the port, I'm not simply unhappy with what I've already noted, I am not pleased that, I feel, I was unnecessarily anesthetized TWICE and have had to incur an expense for both surgeries.  All told, the combined expense of both procedures exceeded $30,000, which equates to $10,000 per each chemotherapy use.  Now, granted, I didn't have to pay that full amount but, trust me, someone paid it.

I finished my last chemotherapy session on March 21, administered with no problem in a vein, and have been returning to the oncology center for regular monitoring since then.  First, at one month and, now, at two months, which will be the first week in July.  Don't know the plan after that.

The most problematic issue I had during the chemo was maintaining my white blood count.  It inevitably went down to next to nothing after each session and, as a result, I was given injections to boost the level back.  Fortunately, I never had to be transfused.  The oncologist prescribed a diet very high in protein as further maintenance.  For the entire time of my chemotherapy I was instructed to eat 2 1/2 eggs every morning for breakfast.  Needless to say, I became an expert in ways to prepare eggs.  And, I am convinced, when my hair returns, it won't be hair at all...feathers instead.

Testing was done initially to determine if I had the breast cancer gene and the test returned that I did not.  That's good news for my only biological daughter.  Other tests showed that I am known as a 100% estrogen receptor, which dictated the drug the doctor has prescribed for me to take for a minimum of 5 and up to 10 years from now.  He said that in all his years of practice, he's never seen anyone who tested at 100%.  Lucky me.

I'm giving the medication a good try but the side effects are becoming a bit problematic.  I'm hoping my body will adjust and I can continue to take it.  However, we did have a discussion about the drug before he prescribed it.  I asked if there was an alternative if I couldn't tolerate the side effects.  Happily, there is, but I'm still going to give it a shot until my July appointment.

In the meantime, I await the return of my hair.  I don't miss so much shaving my legs and underarms, but I'd like to complain again about having my hair fall in my eyes.  On the plus side, I'm spending less on shampoo and conditioner and showering goes faster.

A surprising thing happened, which I should've realized but didn't, was that during this pollen season I was particularly sneezy, congested, etc.  I accidentally discovered the reason one morning as I was applying my make-up.  As I was tipping my head back to put on mascara, I realized I could really, really see up my nose...practically to my brain.  NO nose hair.  I was reacting to allergy season because I had no natural filter.  Whoda thunk?  Well, it IS hair!  Never occurred to me.

My heel is 100% all better and I thank the surgeon in Nashville for being so understanding and cooperative.  Because of my breast cancer situation I was not able to make more than one or two return visits to him for his care and couldn't manage any physical therapy.  He was kind enough, and confident enough in me, to provide me with a sheet of exercises and instructions that I could do at home.  I followed his directions to the letter and my heel feels better than it has in several years.  I have full functionality and no pain.  Yeah!!

I have to say that my breast cancer diagnosis was more than a surprise to me.  I have ALWAYS had my annual mammograms, ALWAYS done my monthly self-exams, done everything one is supposed to do, yet...

Guess that's the luck of the draw.  Of course, I felt like I'd been hit by a bus when the doctor sat across the table from me and said, "You have breast cancer."  I walked out of his office in a fog of disbelief and thought I had to be experiencing a very bad dream.

Of course, I went through all manner of emotions.  I cried.  I got angry, but at whom?  Didn't matter.  I was a ball of emotions initially and they all surfaced.  Then I got determined, which is why I entitled this post the way I did.

I have always worn a silver chain around my neck with "special" charms on it, all having to do with important events/people in my life.  Days after I got my diagnosis, I put a medallion on my necklace that says, "She believed she could, so she did."  That's been mostly how I've lived my life and it has always held me in good stead.  I'm just tough, stubborn Irishman and I'm loathe to giving up.

I offer this post as an explanation of why I have been less than active here at DC.  I've been busy with "life" and am getting back to it.  The only residual effects I notice are that I get tired more easily, so I go a little slower and take a nap when I feel like it.  I'm not a daytime sleeper, but I rest, which does me just as good.

I didn't think it was necessary to share any of my journey until I was on this side of it.  It is important to me to be positive and not appear to expect sympathy.  I'm fine and will continue to be fine.  I'm not done yet.

I just had a birthday and I plan to have many more.  70 is just at my feet and my goal is to make it a memory.

For my friends here who knew some of my situation, thank you for your kind support and sweet words.  They are forever burned into my heart.

DC is an amazing family.  I know.  Your collective arms and hearts helped me when Buck died.

Thank you all!!  I'll try to get back on my horse and get up to speed.


----------



## Addie

Katie, take all the time you need. Like you, we all are going to be here for a long time. 

Since my daughter has been declared cancer free, she decided to allow no more negativity into her life. Fortunately we have two of the world famous cancer centers. So famous that patients from all over the world come for treatment. 

That three o'clock wall you hit each day that insists you take a nap will not last forever. It happens to every surgical patient. It is the body's way of telling you the best thing for you right now is rest. Summer is almost upon us and you want to do all that gardening, canning and all the other activities the season call for. Not this year. Be patient. By this time next year, you will be back to your old self. Just make sure you stay as active as your body will let you. But get that rest that it demanding from you at the same time. 

I am not surprised that the site for the staples burst open. They are finding that those staples are not as conducive to healing as old fashion sutures. Staples need to be left in longer than regular sutures. 

I am glad that you can wear your scarf for your picture. By the time you need to take another picture, you will have a head full on new hair.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Katie, I for one am glad you're a stubborn Irishwoman! From all of the bumps you've gone over, I bet you have better shocks than dear Ol' Blue! I sure hope you've run out of things that can go wrong for you, health wise.

Surprising thing about the loss of hair. It sounds like you lost it everywhere except your eyelashes? I guess that's so you can still bat your eyes at Glenn. 

God love ya, Katie. You sure know lots of us here do. Glad you're back and posting again. You always have such uplifting things to say. ((hugs))


----------



## taxlady

Yes, everything that CG wrote. (((Hugs Katie)))


----------



## Aunt Bea

Another Yes, for everything that CG wrote. (((Hugs Katie)))


----------



## GotGarlic

Can I also say ditto?  Katie, I'm so glad you're feeling better. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie, I'm so glad you are on the downhill side and had no major effects from the chemo.  More Hugs and Love from Wyoming.


----------



## Andy M.

WOW Katie.  I had no idea you had to deal with so much in the way of physical problems.  I am truly glad all that is behind you and you are on the mend.  You'll be back on that motorcycle before you know it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hoping you get back on Ol' Blue again soon, Katie!  Hugs from here along the river!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I am thankful that we have the health, energy, and financial resources to spend some time traveling. This is a beautiful country and I'm glad we can drive through it on our way to and from our annual vacation. What fun it is to see new places and revisit old ones.

Now if Himself snored just a little less, and I slept just a little harder, we might consider "working" as RV transporters. Nothing like moving an RV from one place to another on someone else's dime! Alas, Himself sounds like a herd of buffalo stampeding, and I sleep like a Mom with a newborn. *sigh*


----------



## dragnlaw

Wow Katie,  congratulations for your determination.  Lately I've been meeting people with the most amazing determination to overcome that I'm constantly humbled.  

I'll start with my daughter who in her early 40's had her lumpectomy.  She had the operation done during her holidays and went back to work right after.  She went for her treatments during her lunch hour.  

Right after these treatments she took a 3 year course and got her certificate as a Registered Message Therapist. She does not drive a car but used her bike to get to and from her new job.  This entails packing up and bringing her own sheets to and from.  Winters in Edmonton are pretty nasty so bus trips, which took longer due to their routes were necessary. She has now opened her own office and is doing quite well.  

It is still a struggle to make ends meet but getting better all the time.  She went her 5+ years free but is now again waiting results of retests for some previous tests not giving good answers.  

Also a fierce Honey Badger for her family, sitting beside any hospitalized child or sister, checking every step of treatment along the way. Felt sorry for any staff who did not perform their jobs to her satisfaction! But was also a generous volunteer helping them when she could - in the end they all loved her being there.  

Her professor in college allowed her to write her exams early as she was due with her 2nd child on the same date.   

She was a premie.  Born during the 1st week of my 7th month at 1.5 lbs.  Everything was on a 3 X basis.  If she survived the first 3 hours then the first 3 months her chances increased, if she survived the next 3 months, then she was pretty much home free.  It was almost 4 years before we were able to determine she had 50-60% hearing loss.  Hearing-aids now cost $4000 each and are not covered by Medicare and limited insurance companies cover them.

*You guys were born as fighters! You both inspire me.  * 
I am thankful for your story and am thankful to have met you.  ((hugs))


----------



## ChefsHat

Thankful for the books that help me up when I'm down. Just got done reading the broken american male - felt soo good after reading that!


----------



## CWS4322

I am thankful that my Mom, who has always been my hero, has proven her doctor wrong and is still with us (the "prediction" was that she had 3-5 months to live when released from hospital at the end of January 2016 and that she would lose all of her cognitive function within 3 months. The doctor strongly recommended that my brother and I make haste to get our butts out to MN if we wanted her to know who we were and say our good-byes). My brother never made it, he died April 12th suddenly. That she sprinkled the Spritz cookies with the colored sugar on Tuesday is all I could ever have wanted for Christmas. That is a memory that will be forever etched on my heart. And yes, she knows my name and calls for me when she doesn't like what the morning caregiver has picked out for her to wear!!! I am so thankful that I have both of my parents still alive. I don't know how I could get through learning to live without my brother without them. He was supposed to be here with me dealing with our parents' declining health. The thought that I would have to do this alone, never crossed my mind.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

A big (((HUG))) to you, *CW*. It's amazing how often doctors are wrong, and I'm glad you're Mom is one of those people who make their educated guesses look silly. Love has a way of making someone much more resilient than medical people deduct.

Our neighbor's Mom was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer, was given less than six months to live. She said she had grandkids to see grow up and she wasn't going anywhere. Mike's Mom lived 15 years past her predicted death. 

I hope your Mom gives the doctors the raspberries when she decides that time's up.


----------



## Dawgluver

More {{{hugs}}} for you, CWS.  You're doing a wonderful job helping your parents, despite your sad loss.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS, you are doing a wonderful job.  Hugs!


----------



## CWS4322

Thanks, CG and Dawg, this is the hardest thing, so far, I've ever had to do. I would be lost without my parents. I really wish he would not go out at 1:30 a.m. and shovel it stops snowing. He is 85!!!! Has CHF!!! What does he think he is doing shoveling!!!!


----------



## CakePoet

I am thankful for Mr Perfect and mr Right,  two people who loves me dearly, gets along great, love each other company. It is just so nice to  be loved and to love.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Thanks, CG and Dawg, this is the hardest thing, so far, I've ever had to do. I would be lost without my parents. I really wish he would not go out at 1:30 a.m. and shovel it stops snowing. He is 85!!!! Has CHF!!! *What does he think he is doing *shoveling!!!!



Trying desperately like the rest of us. Holding off what he conceives to be old age. 

I know CWS. I too drive my kids crazy doing things I know I can do and they think I shouldn't be. Like putting one foot each on each side of the tub so I can take down the dirty and put back the clean shower curtain. I am just to lazy to drag or ask someone to bring my stool into the bathroom. (Or just plain stubborn! 

Unless he has a heart condition, or it is frostbite weather, let him do what he considers his contribution. He may not say it, but you can bet he is ever so grateful to you for all you are doing. Specially for the care you are giving to his wife. I know I am. Unlike a lot of parents, I have great kids.  And so do your parents.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Unless he has a heart condition, or it is frostbite weather, let him do what he considers his contribution.



CHF is congestive heart failure.


----------



## CWS4322

It has been more than 1 year since my Mom came home from the hospital. The dr. told me 3-5 mos. She's proved him wrong. Her 85th b'day is coming up--March 16th (St. Urho's day). I asked her what she wanted for her b'day dinner--LOW walleye from Birch Beach. Good thing that my godfather is my Mom's godson (also my cousin). So I gave him a call and ordered up some walleye. His reply was "I guess I better go fishing!" I told him if he can send it on the bus or UPS that would work. "Nah, I think I can drive the 2 hours to hand deliver it to my favorite auntie and we can have a walleye feast." Gotta love family. My cousins, my Dad, and my uncle have been sooooooo good to me since my brother passed away. They have wrapped me in a cocoon of familial love. And my friends have been there too, but gosh darn, love, love my extended family. Little things mean a lot.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> It has been more than 1 year since my Mom came home from the hospital. The dr. told me 3-5 mos. She's proved him wrong. Her 85th b'day is coming up--March 16th (St. Urho's day). I asked her what she wanted for her b'day dinner--LOW walleye from Birch Beach. Good thing that my godfather is my Mom's godson (also my cousin). So I gave him a call and ordered up some walleye. His reply was "I guess I better go fishing!" I told him if he can send it on the bus or UPS that would work. "Nah, I think I can drive the 2 hours to hand deliver it to my favorite auntie and we can have a walleye feast." Gotta love family. My cousins, my Dad, and my uncle have been sooooooo good to me since my brother passed away. They have wrapped me in a cocoon of familial love. And my friends have been there too, but gosh darn, love, love my extended family. Little things mean a lot.



You know CWS, I always have told my kids, "Family First". Pirate always tells his kids, You have several good friends, maybe today, maybe not. And that includes a spouse. But you only have "one family ". 

I am so glad you are going to make your mother so happy. At her age, she deserves it. And you get some of that too.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> You know CWS, I always have told my kids, "Family First". Pirate always tells his kids, You have several good friends, maybe today, maybe not. And that includes a spouse. But you only have "one family ".
> 
> I am so glad you are going to make your mother so happy. At her age, she deserves it. And you get some of that too.


I don't know that I will make her happy, but I do know that she is my east, my west, my north, my south. She is my everything. She makes me laugh every day. I love her to the moon and back.

Although, tonight when I was transferring her to bed, I told her to hang on tight, that I would never let her go. And she told me that she'd never let me go, either. Love her so.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CWS4322 said:


> ...Gotta love family. My cousins, my Dad, and my uncle have been sooooooo good to me since my brother passed away. They have wrapped me in a cocoon of familial love. And my friends have been there too, but gosh darn, love, love my extended family. Little things mean a lot.


*CW*, your post made me cry - in a good way. You certainly are blessed. You and your family deserve a


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> I don't know that I will make her happy, but I do know that she is my east, my west, my north, my south. She is my everything. She makes me laugh every day. I love her to the moon and back.
> 
> Although, tonight when I was transferring her to bed, I told her to hang on tight, that I would never let her go. And she told me that she'd never let me go, either. Love her so.



You know CWS, in her clearest moments, she will remember all that you do for her. She may not express it all the time, but you can bet she loves you right back as much as you love her. Without saying it, she is aware of just how much you love her and that everything you do for her is done with love. And for that you definitely deserve the "Best Daughter of the Year" award. 

For those who no longer have their mother I know that all of them are looking down and remember all the things their children did for them.


----------



## buckytom

I don't like to talk too much about the things of which I am thankful.

I might jinx it...


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> You know CWS, in her clearest moments, she will remember all that you do for her. She may not express it all the time, but you can bet she loves you right back as much as you love her. Without saying it, she is aware of just how much you love her and that everything you do for her is done with love. And for that you definitely deserve the "Best Daughter of the Year" award.
> 
> For those who no longer have their mother I know that all of them are looking down and remember all the things their children did for them.


Thanks, Addie. I don't know about getting an award, but I do know I am the Favourite daughter...but then, I am the only daughter, so I better be the favourite.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> I don't like to talk too much about the things of which I am thankful.
> 
> I might jinx it...



But sometimes an event makes you so happy that you just have to share it. It also has a secondary effect. It makes the other person very happy also. Not only for yourself, but for the listener. 

But I do understand your point.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Thanks, Addie. I don't know about getting an award, but I do know I am the Favourite daughter...but then, I am the only daughter, so I better be the favourite.



I have always told each child that they are my favorite first born son, daughter, grandson, granddaughter, etc. Wherever they fit into the picture. Now I am working on the great grandchildren. I have one granddaughter that is in the position of where she fits in is difficult to make her a favorite. So I tell her she is my favorite first granddaughter with blue eyes. And she is my favorite back scratcher.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I cannot believe it's over two months since anyone has shared what they are thankful for. Sad that the Petty Vents thread gets so much traffic...

My sweet kids made >this Mom< smile all day long because of the pretty flowers the FTD man brought yesterday. This photo is from yesterday; they've opened nicely since then, so I'll take a Mom's Day photo to show the difference. For now:


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I can't believe that my images are still rotating from the "portrait" photo I take, that appears all over my computer in every file in a portrait format...until DC gets it and decides to tip it on its side. Didn't used to happen, and then...


----------



## Cheryl J

Beautiful flowers from the kids, CG, and Happy Mothers Day. Fixed it for ya.


----------



## buckytom

Hsppy Mother's Day, ladies.

CG, I will let you know how thankful I am on Thursday this week. Big goings on here. Could be thankful, or you might hear of me on the news...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*bt*, the "news" part sounds ominous. Hope you're thankful instead of incarcerated. 




Cheryl J said:


> Beautiful flowers from the kids, CG, and Happy Mothers Day. Fixed it for ya.


Thanks, Cheryl, I knew you would come by to rescue me.  Same to you on the Happy Mother's Day.


----------



## CWS4322

I am thankful that both my parents are still alive and that I can spend time with them. Although there are times when I want to run away, I'm so thankful for this time.


----------



## dragnlaw

On this Mother's Day spending hours with each of my kids on the phone makes me thankful that they are my friends as well as my children. Love them to pieces!


----------



## cjmmytunes

I am just so thankful that my mom is here on this earth, alive and able to be with us.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's been an almost-three weeks visit with the kids, and it's been wonderful.  Well, except for the fact that our son has been hiding in his apartment since last Thursday, in serious pain waiting for a tooth extraction. He had his wisdom tooth out today (well, Tuesday), so we'll force ourselves upon him as we get out of Dodge tomorrow. Just a bit over three months, and we get to do this all over again for the holidays. Whee!  Just so long as Goober doesn't have to go through another toothache...


----------



## Cheryl J

So nice you had a nice long visit with the kids, and another one is coming up soon, CG!  I hope Goober is feeling better very soon, and looking forward to hearing about your trip back home.  Safe travels!


----------



## Cheryl J

cjmmytunes said:


> I am just so thankful that my mom is here on this earth, alive and able to be with us.


 
I hear ya, cjm.  I'd give just about anything to have one more day with my momma.  You do so much for her and that is wonderful. I took care of my mom for almost 10 years and it's hard sometimes.  I've never once heard you complain.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Cheryl J said:


> I hear ya, cjm.  I'd give just about anything to have one more day with my momma.  You do so much for her and that is wonderful. I took care of my mom for almost 10 years and it's hard sometimes.  I've never once heard you complain.



Thank you so much, Cheryl.  You're right, it is hard sometimes.  I don't complain where she can hear me, but I take a walk after the day is over and have my daily talk/vent with the Good Lord.  I know as she gets older, things will get harder but I will do the best I can.


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> Thank you so much, Cheryl.  You're right, it is hard sometimes.  I don't complain where she can hear me, but I take a walk after the day is over and have my daily talk/vent with the Good Lord.  I know as she gets older, things will get harder but I will do the best I can.



cj, I have living with me my son Pirate. At times he is a great help to me. But he has neuropathy worse than mine. He keeps falling and stays where he fell until he can get up on his own. We kind of take care of each other. Some days he can't get out of bed due to the pain in his legs. So I end up waiting on him. And there are days when my heart wants to act up and I walk around so slow that I can't accomplish anything. So he takes care of me. Does all the housework, cooking and anything else I made need. I am just waiting for the day when neither of us are down at the same time. And I am so afraid that if he falls in the kitchen, he will hit his head on the edge of a counter. That has happened once and he was knocked out completely. I almost called for an ambulance for him. But he came to, got up and went to lay down. I kept checking on him all night. 

He really tries to be a help to me and not a hinderance. But some days are harder than not. Complaining does not make the situation any better. Something we both know. So we just keep plugging along and keep our mouths shut.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> cj, I have living with me my son Pirate. At times he is a great help to me. But he has neuropathy worse than mine. He keeps falling and stays where he fell until he can get up on his own. We kind of take care of each other. Some days he can't get out of bed due to the pain in his legs. So I end up waiting on him. And there are days when my heart wants to act up and I walk around so slow that I can't accomplish anything. So he takes care of me. Does all the housework, cooking and anything else I made need. I am just waiting for the day when neither of us are down at the same time. And I am so afraid that if he falls in the kitchen, he will hit his head on the edge of a counter. That has happened once and he was knocked out completely. I almost called for an ambulance for him. But he came to, got up and went to lay down. I kept checking on him all night.
> 
> He really tries to be a help to me and not a hinderance. But some days are harder than not. Complaining does not make the situation any better. Something we both know. So we just keep plugging along and keep our mouths shut.



I know what you're talking about, Addie.  I have days where I feel so icky that all I want to do is stay in bed all day.  But, I get up and do what I can when I can.  Luckily, so far I don't have any neuropathy.  My main problem is backaches from where I had spinals for 2 c-sections.  My BS levels have been getting a bit higher lately but I was started on a new BP medicine at the same time that they started going up.  I tried to get the PCP to look at the readings after a week, but she wants to wait until the end of the month until she does it.


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> I know what you're talking about, Addie.  I have days where I feel so icky that all I want to do is stay in bed all day.  But, I get up and do what I can when I can.  Luckily, so far I don't have any neuropathy.  My main problem is backaches from where I had spinals for 2 c-sections.  My BS levels have been getting a bit higher lately but I was started on a new BP medicine at the same time that they started going up.  I tried to get the PCP to look at the readings after a week, but she wants to wait until the end of the month until she does it.



I can understand her wanting to wait. Your A1c is based on a thirty day cycle. I have to be the worst diabetic patient any doctor ever had. The only time I think to check my sugar level, is if I see a commercial on TV or like you just mentioning it. I stopped typing and took a reading for today. My care team is just happy that I do it at all. 

I keep track of all my readings on my computer. They get the printout once a month. I have a column for comments. I used to type in that column, "Yeah, yeah, yeah. I know the routine." They have stopped bugging me. As long as my A1c stays in the 6.9 or lower range, they are happy with me. 

My reading just now was 169. That is rather high for me. But I just had a very large cup of hot tea with sugar. If I take it in an hour, it will have gone way down.


----------



## rodentraiser

That's like my blood pressure. The only time the doctor is on time is when they're checking my blood pressure. I never get a minute to sit down (after rushing to get there) to let it go down any. If I get there early, they're early. It's starting to get to the point where as soon as I see a blood pressure cuff, my blood pressure goes up automatically.

Yeah, I know I should post something I'm grateful for. Give me a minute, I'm thinking...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*rr*, ask the doctor to take your BP reading again after you've been in your appointment for a while. I would have a high reading when the office nurse took it as soon as I was taken into the examining room. Then the doc took it as soon as he came in - it would be a little lower, but not much. Once we were through with my check-up and questions, he'd take it again. It was amazing at how much a difference that reading would be once I had relaxed since I was almost done with my visit!


----------



## Addie

rodentraiser said:


> That's like my blood pressure. The only time the doctor is on time is when they're checking my blood pressure. I never get a minute to sit down (after rushing to get there) to let it go down any. If I get there early, they're early. It's starting to get to the point where as soon as I see a blood pressure cuff, my blood pressure goes up automatically.
> 
> Yeah, I know I should post something I'm grateful for. Give me a minute, I'm thinking...



I have to check in at the desk so they can pull my chart. I sit down if there is someone at the desk already. I will even sit down when no one is at the desk. Eventually someone will see me and call me up to the desk. Gives me time to calm down.

It seems like all my doctors are located in this new building that has a long hall on the outside of the building where all the windows are. Of course they are all located at the farthest point from the elevators. Then when I do get called, my doctor is in the farthest room down that hall. I have a bad leg and I make them wait for me. By the time the doctor gets to see me, my leg looks like a balloon. The doctors have stopped asking me about it. Because I always put the blame on their location and all the walking I have to do to get to their office. 

At one time I was being over medicated for my blood pressure. When the day came that they couldn't find it, (I had taken my meds just before leaving the house) is when anyone took a really good look at what I was on. they discovered I didn't need any. I have to admit, we all are a little baffled because I have already had three little (as the doctors call them) heart attacks. I no longer let them push me into doing things like walking without a rest. They all just have to wait on me. If I don't race, neither does my heart.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> *rr*, ask the doctor to take your BP reading again after you've been in your appointment for a while. I would have a high reading when the office nurse took it as soon as I was taken into the examining room. Then the doc took it as soon as he came in - it would be a little lower, but not much. Once we were through with my check-up and questions, he'd take it again. It was amazing at how much a difference that reading would be once I had relaxed since I was almost done with my visit!



Excellent advice. I always have my BP taken several times when I go to Winthrop once a month. Both standing up and sitting down when they are doing my vitals. Then it is checked again my RNP. Again another long hall to walk down. She is smart enough to know how hard that hall is for me. So she checks to see what my first vitals show, then waits to almost to the end and checks it again. Standing and sitting. Big difference from the first readings.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> I can understand her wanting to wait. Your A1c is based on a thirty day cycle. I have to be the worst diabetic patient any doctor ever had. The only time I think to check my sugar level, is if I see a commercial on TV or like you just mentioning it. I stopped typing and took a reading for today. My care team is just happy that I do it at all.



When I was first diagnosed, I was in denial BIG TIME.  Then I got a real bad UTI and ended up in the hospital for 3 days.  From now on I try to keep in better compliance.  Try being the operative word.  My PCP is also pleased that I care enough to bring something like this to her attention, a lot of other patients, from what I overhear sitting in waiting rooms listening to them talk to each other, wait until their scheduled appointments to bring up any problems they have.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I don't say this nearly enough!
I am so very thankful for the wonderful friends that we 
have back home in Hawaii!

We received two care packages since they were here to 
visit with us and see our new home.





They're so generous!
And they know us so well, sending us the goodies 
from home that we love and miss so much!

We are so blessed to have such good friends, 
we can't wait to see them again!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm thankful that my Dennis is back home with his family and friends. So many of us were so worried about him. I know Mary is very, very thankful - and relieved.

I'm thankful that last night, for the first time in nearly a week, I got a decent night's sleep. It's amazing how the body just conks out once you stop worrying about something! Fingers crossed I can make it two nights in a row.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My FRIEND Dennis!   Friend! Just caught this error now. He's actually Mary's "Dennis". And they are blessed to have each other.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm ever so thankful and grateful that I have a clever hubby. When I ran the dishwasher on Sunday night, I ended up with a tiny river between two still-wet throw rugs.  It's bad enough we just went through the expense of replacing the microwave - at least he did that job himself. If the dishwasher was now failing, we'd have to have a new one professionally installed. As I was cleaning out the screen and filter area, he was reading the owner's manual and whatever he could find online. Then he suggested I run a short cycle with an empty dishwasher and no soap, joking that maybe the problem was that the dishwasher had "indigestion".  When I was having an issue with our clothes washer, the customer service rep told me to run the washer empty, with the hottest water I could, and a generous scoop of Biz to clean the washer out. Well, it worked for the washer, so we tried a Biz-free cycle in the dishwasher. Imagine my surprise when I opened the door when it was done and found a bottom full of bubbles! But, no leak! Yay! Ran a second empty cycle, ended up with way fewer bubbles...and still no leak. I guess the system was a bit clogged with soap scum. *phew* If things hold on, he just saved us at least $400 for a dishwasher, and maybe the cost of installation...unless I could find a super freebie deal.

Thankful, thankful, thankful...


----------



## dragnlaw

*Cooking Goddess:* 

And I am sure that there will be many thankfuls coming your way when other people with suddenly having the same problem... 

*but* having read your post they now know what to try before calling a repair man or going shopping!


----------



## Addie

CG, I have one of those. He is called "My son Spike." I have yet to give him a problem with a lot of my house equipment, and he has solved it. I could call Maintenance, but it can take them a day or two to even show up. And that doesn't mean they know what they are doing. 

Folks like your husband and my Spike are treasures to behold. They are far and few between.


----------



## RPCookin

I'm thankful for my wonderful wife - 25 years today, May 8.... our Silver Anniversary.  Even when she's bitchy and I'm grumpy, we have never failed to celebrate our togetherness.  Looking forward to many more years of the same. 

This is her on the beach in front of our previous home in the Bahamas 6 years ago.







The footprints will wash away, but our love remains.


----------



## Dawgluver

Aww, happy anniversary to you and your beautiful bride, Rick!!


----------



## Just Cooking

Happy for you both, Rick... Jeannie and I celebrated our 25th last July..

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Happy Anniversary to you and your dear wife, *Rick*. 25 years is quite an accomplishment these days. May you have many more happy years together ahead - with or without grumping. 

Nice photo, too. Like an American Greetings card.


----------



## GotGarlic

Happy anniversary to you and your wife, Rick! [emoji813] Lovely photo.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Happy Silver Anniversary Mr. and Mrs. Rick.


----------



## Cheryl J

What a beautiful photo Rick, and a very happy silver anniversary to you both. 

CG....that's good to know about the dishwasher!  Mine is getting a little up there in years.  I'll remember that trick and yes, you are lucky to have such a clever hubs.  Can I borrow him sometime?


----------



## Addie

Congratulations Rick. Twenty-five years in today's world is quite an accomplishment. You and your wonderful wife deserve all the happiness the two of you find in your marriage.

Unfortunately, I discovered after two disastrous marriages, that I don't like being married. But I did love having all my children and would do it all over again without the husband. Hmmm.... That wouldn't work out too well. I am from the old school. You need to be married to have children. At least that is how it works in my world. So when I hear of folks who have made their marriage a happy place to be, I envy them. I hope the two of you are folks who can make it to your 50th anniversary. 

So what did the two of you do to celebrate such an accomplishment?


----------



## Andy M.

Congrats on your 25th!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl J said:


> ...and yes, you are lucky to have such a clever hubs.  Can I borrow him sometime?


Sure can, *Cheryl*. There are times I'd happily pass him on to someone else. Needless to say, he's *not* being helpful on those occasions.


----------



## taxlady

Happy silver anniversary Rick and Jeannie.


----------



## RPCookin

Addie said:


> Congratulations Rick. Twenty-five years in today's world is quite an accomplishment. You and your wonderful wife deserve all the happiness the two of you find in your marriage.
> 
> Unfortunately, I discovered after two disastrous marriages, that I don't like being married. But I did love having all my children and would do it all over again without the husband. Hmmm.... That wouldn't work out too well. I am from the old school. You need to be married to have children. At least that is how it works in my world. So when I hear of folks who have made their marriage a happy place to be, I envy them. I hope the two of you are folks who can make it to your 50th anniversary.
> 
> So what did the two of you do to celebrate such an accomplishment?



Actually Addie, since she's just 3 weeks removed from knee replacement surgery, at her request I drove 40 miles round trip to town for Chinese take out.  

We will figure out an appropriate celebration when when she is up to it, probably late June or early July.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dishwasher update: I did an actual load of dishes tonight. Put in about 1/2 portion of the smallest measure of liquid dishwasher detergent. No leaks! No bubbles! I guess the problem was a soapy build-up. Thank goodness!


----------



## Katie H

Thankful...I definitely am.

Glenn and I had to do some unplanned fencing because one of our doggies discovered a fissure in the old fence.

This was a few weeks ago.  Vegetation was at its minimal growth.  Spring hadn't really visited us.

At any rate, we pulled, tugged, dug, and made new fence out of about 50 feet of some of the fence in our back property.

Not thinking, I dove in and helped Glenn take care of the task necessary.

In the end, even though things appeared to be dormant, I ended up with an horrific case of poison ivy...just from the dried vines.

I am sooooo allergic to poison ivy and ended up with some yucky results.

I had on long pants but short sleeves.

In the end, my forearms were consumed with the poison ivy.

When it ended my arms looked like Popeye's, so swollen that I could barely bend my wrists.

By the time I was treated by a physician, my forearms began to split because of the swelling.  I looked like Edward Scissorshands had had his way with me.

I'm still recovering and am happy to be able to go to bed without messing up the linens.

Soon I will wear short sleeves again.  I've been wearing long sleeves because I didn't want to mess with folks' view of my arms.​


----------



## PrincessFiona60

OW Katie!  I hope you are feeling much better.


----------



## Dawgluver

Nasty stuff, that poison ivy.  Glad you're on the recovery side now Katie!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm sorry to hear that the sleeping poison ivy vines got you, *Katie*. Being a country girl, I would think you could spot in no matter what time of year.  Glad to hear you're healing nicely.

BTW, have you ever heard of "*Jewelweed*"? We had a stand of it growing in our backyard "wilds" in our first home...right in the same area as that evil Poison Ivy (or "PI", as we have come to call it in our family). I found out from a neighbor that Jewelweed is a natural antidote to poison ivy rash. Mother Nature sure knows how to pair plants up, right? Anyway, the neighbor had an unfortunate incident with collecting a huge rock from some woods for his front yard because his wife thought it would look lovely. All of the vine he was using between himself and the rock as he tugged at it was...yup, PI. A coworker of his gave him a salve with Jewelweed as an ingredient, and it cleared his rash up real quick. I've used the sap from a jewelweed plant over an area that was brushed by poison ivy when gardening after scrubbing well with good ol' Fels Naptha soap. Between the two, I haven't had a poison ivy incident.


----------



## taxlady

Oh Katie! That sounds just awful. I'm glad you are healing. (((Great big gentle hugs)))


----------



## Cooking Goddess

As some of you might remember, after finding a health care provider I liked (a nurse-practitioner), she had to leave her position due to a family situation. I had to look for another doctor or nurse. *sigh* First new doctor? Not so much "strike one", but getting to the office is a bit of a pain. Next up, I was able to get an appointment with the new doctor that replaced my NP at the original office location. I met her today when I went for a check up. I like her! I really like her! I am so thankful that my doctor search ended quickly.


----------



## taxlady

That's great news CG.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> As some of you might remember, after finding a health care provider I liked (a nurse-practitioner), she had to leave her position due to a family situation. I had to look for another doctor or nurse. *sigh* First new doctor? Not so much "strike one", but getting to the office is a bit of a pain. Next up, I was able to get an appointment with the new doctor that replaced my NP at the original office location. I met her today when I went for a check up. *I like her! I really like her!* I am so thankful that my doctor search ended quickly.






Isn't it amazing how happy we can be, finding a health care provider we can relate to? 



My first visit with my doctor, in my new health care program in Missouri, was highly successful. Yesterday we hooked Jeannie up with the same doctor.. I know she will be as pleased as I was..


Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am thankful, after three months my sister is finally back home and doing well. I was able to take her a wheelchair, a bed cane and a walker.  AND I am able to teach her about her new diagnosis of Type 2 Diabetes.


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am thankful, after three months my sister is finally back home and doing well. I was able to take her a wheelchair, a bed cane and a walker.  AND I am able to teach her about her new diagnosis of Type 2 Diabetes.


 Very good news, PF..  
Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> As some of you might remember, after finding a health care provider I liked (a nurse-practitioner), she had to leave her position due to a family situation. I had to look for another doctor or nurse. *sigh* First new doctor? Not so much "strike one", but getting to the office is a bit of a pain. Next up, I was able to get an appointment with the new doctor that replaced my NP at the original office location. I met her today when I went for a check up. I like her! I really like her! I am so thankful that my doctor search ended quickly.



That's great! I've had the same doctor for decades and he's great. SO was not happy with her doctor and switched to mine. She like him too. I have him to thank for solving the problem SO had a year or so ago.


----------



## JustJoel

I’m thankful for this community; the patience, knowledge, and sense of humor of its members, and for being accepted into it!

Also thankful that, although I’m not fond of the desert, Las Vegas has such a diverse population. I live a stone’s throw away from Asian, Mexican, and even Indian markets, and I can indulge my love of cooking ethnic foods (even if the Skipper won’t eat them)!


----------



## JustJoel

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am thankful, after three months my sister is finally back home and doing well. I was able to take her a wheelchair, a bed cane and a walker.  AND I am able to teach her about her new diagnosis of Type 2 Diabetes.


I’ll bet that your sister is grateful, too, for having such a loving and caring sib!


----------



## Addie

Glad to hear the good news PF. Just learning a whole new diet can be daunting. And in the process, she will be learning some new cooking skills. She couldn't have a better or more capable teacher. What a lucky sister she is.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JustJoel said:


> I’ll bet that your sister is grateful, too, for having such a loving and caring sib!




LOL, she's only called me "overbearing" twice since she got home.  She does appreciate what I do for her, which makes me happy being her big sister.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Glad to hear the good news PF. Just learning a whole new diet can be daunting. And in the process, she will be learning some new cooking skills. She couldn't have a better or more capable teacher. What a lucky sister she is.




She needs little guidance, it's her boys and SO that need the kick in the pants.  PrincessFaunna loves salads and good foods.  PrincessNotaFoodie needs more help and the same with PrinceItWon'tHappentoMe.  It's tough being the eldest of this clan.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> That's great! I've had the same doctor for decades and he's great...


Thanks, *Andy*. Had we not moved to MA, we would have the same doctor for decades, too. Our PCP back in OH is still in practice, still in the same physicians group he was in when we left - and, I'm sure, still wonderful. If we ever get back to OH, I'll be calling that office to get us back with the practice as soon as the "For Sale" sign is planted! Since we moved here I've been through - let me count this... - about eight doctors, plus a nurse practitioner. There were several once-and-done docs. Three left us (retirement, family move, and one had a dust-up with the licensing board   ), and a couple others were OK until something better came along.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am thankful, after three months my sister is finally back home and doing well...


That is great news, *PF*! Wishing her continued progress in getting better - so she can whip that family of hers into shape.  That is if they survive your boot camp!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL, she's only called me "overbearing" twice since she got home.  She does appreciate what I do for her, which makes me happy being her big sister.



It is very difficult being the patient and needing to have a dearly loved family member taking care of you. Even if she says nothing about how good the care is that you are giving her is, you can bet your last cent she really appreciates your efforts. 

Being in this dang wheelchair has given me so many limitations. I would be in a rehab facility if I didn't have Pirate taking care of me in my own home. Everyone should have a big sister like you. Being home with someone you love can make all the difference in how fast you get heal. 

I bet by the time Little Sister is all better and ready to take the Princesses in hand, they will all be better family members. More cooperative. After all they have Auntie Princess Fiona's training in them.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*This Guy*

Here he is, my Man at Work:


----------



## Cheryl J

Handsome fella!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, *Cheryl*! And thanks for fixing the pic. After all, Himself was kinda laying down on the job. 

I tried the "save to the laptop, rotate, repost" thing, but just couldn't get it right. Picture posting isn't my strong suit.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I have two bottles of Gatorade at the ready for "that" procedure.  I don't like Gatorade. Heck, I don't like any heavily sweetened beverage, for the most part. While I did look at (and then pass by) SmartWater, I took the Gatorade home. The doctor's office called today with my arrival time come Friday, so I asked the girl I was speaking with about an alternative beverage that contains electrolytes. Before we spoke, I had already lined up a few questions I was going to ask when I call to confirm that I won't be bailing come Friday. One thing I read online was that coconut water (not the milk, the clear liquid) does, in fact, contain electrolytes.  Even better, when I asked her if I could use that instead of Gatorade, she checked with the doctor and he said "yes"!  I now can (almost) look forward to my *ahem* dinner on Thursday.

Unfortunately, he did nix my request for my nighttime glass of "juice" - no wine allowed, white or otherwise.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Unfortunately, he did nix my request for my nighttime glass of "juice" - no wine allowed, white or otherwise.




Dr. Killjoy, paging Dr. Killjoy...


Seriously, I hope you come through with little discomfort.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

"Dr. Killjoy". 

At least the discomfort is while everything is "coming through", *PF*.  Once I'm in the procedure room with the doctor, I know I'm on the home stretch. And unlike my brother-in-law, I know better and agree to being anesthetized. He tried to talk me into staying awake my first time, which is what he did (silly, silly man). Uh-uh. No way. Fuggettaboutit.


----------



## Cheryl J

+1!  We'll all be thinking of you CG. ((Hugs))


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Water!*

Cool*, clear, fresh, OK to use water.  What a nice idea! It started flowing again late this morning. The town also said that it is safe to use, but I had already boiled a gallon of water for food prep and sink dish washing. No problem, I'll still use it up.

*No hot water yet. Just started to refill the tank, so I won't be flipping on the power to heat it for a few minutes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Pretty thankful today after a consult with a radiology doctor. The Girls had a check up last week, and on Monday the imaging department at the hospital called to say I needed to come in again.   Well, after much poking and prodding and all sorts of other discomforts, it was determined that there was no foreign matter. I'm just built funny, inside and out. With any luck, I'll get to do this all over again next year.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Pretty thankful today after a consult with a radiology doctor. The Girls had a check up last week, and on Monday the imaging department at the hospital called to say I needed to come in again.   Well, after much poking and prodding and all sorts of other discomforts, it was determined that there was no foreign matter. I'm just built funny, inside and out. With any luck, I'll get to do this all over again next year.




*Save the Tatas!*  I have that sticker on my truck and several shirts.  Congratulations!  I am very happy for you.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Congratulations!  I am very happy for you.



Ditto!


----------



## dragnlaw

for * CG* to celebrate a sunny day!


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> Pretty thankful today after a consult with a radiology doctor. The Girls had a check up last week, and on Monday the imaging department at the hospital called to say I needed to come in again.   Well, after much poking and prodding and all sorts of other discomforts, it was determined that there was no foreign matter. I'm just built funny, inside and out. With any luck, I'll get to do this all over again next year.


 Glad to hear that, C.G. (Well, the bit about being OK, not the bit about being "built funny")


----------



## Andy M.

Good news! Calls for a celebration.


----------



## Kayelle

Great news CG!!


I have great cause to be thankful too. Yesterday I saw the doctor about the results from my recent ultrasound for my *Abdominal Aortic Aneurysm*. Unchanged from six months ago. Woo Hoo!!


----------



## dragnlaw

congrats guys!  So glad for your results.


----------



## Just Cooking

dragnlaw said:


> congrats guys!  So glad for your results.


 +1...  
Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, everyone!  I didn't realize how stressed out I was until I tried to do "stuff" today. I pretty much hit a wall. Shopping and cooking can wait until Saturday. We ain't gonna starve around here. 



Kayelle said:


> ...I have great cause to be thankful too. Yesterday I saw the doctor about the results from my recent ultrasound for my *Abdominal Aortic Aneurysm*. Unchanged from six months ago. Woo Hoo!!


That IS good news, *Kayelle*.  Keep it up, ya hear?


----------



## cjmmytunes

Glad the tata's are safe for another year, CG!


----------



## Cheryl J

GREAT news, CG and Kay!


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> GREAT news, CG and Kay!


From me too.


----------



## dragnlaw

*My Generac Generator *- best investment I ever made.  

It comes on by itself when the power goes out and turns itself off when the power comes back.  Keeps my freezers going, my sump pump, the well, not to mention I have TV and my computer. 

Had sporadic power all morning and finally went out around 11 am.  It is now 2 am and still no power.  15 hours now without.  

Heading for bed, sure hopes it comes on before morning.


----------



## dragnlaw

*Tornado Warning*

Also forgot to mention that my cell phone kept clamouring about an imminent tornado.  Went from dead calm, to a wind, to very windy (nothing horrendous), withing minutes. 
Could not wind down the patio umbrella due to the vines.  

Then a thunder storm and that was the end of it! 

Well, aside from the previously mentioned power loss.


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> Also forgot to mention that my cell phone kept clamouring about an imminent tornado.  Went from dead calm, to a wind, to very windy (nothing horrendous), withing minutes.
> Could not wind down the patio umbrella due to the vines.
> 
> Then a thunder storm and that was the end of it!
> 
> Well, aside from the previously mentioned power loss.


 I was lucky. We had the storm, but didn't lose power. It was fairly impressive in Montreal. A number of people were injured by flying branches and a construction worker was injured by a flying 2"x4". At least one house had its roof blown off.
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/weather-humidex-montreal-1.4802847


----------



## Cooking Goddess

The pile of dirty dishes that are waiting for me, along with a dishwasher full of more dirty dishes. So many dishes to wash!

I thought of putting this in the "What are you doing thread?", since I have to wash them all either by hand or machine. However, I'm very thankful that we have an abundance of food to prepare and eat, I have the energy and equipment to prepare our meals, and we enjoy good health that lets us eat just about anything. For that, I consider myself blessed to have a mountain of dirty dishes that need my attention.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> The pile of dirty dishes that are waiting for me, along with a dishwasher full of more dirty dishes. So many dishes to wash!
> 
> I thought of putting this in the "What are you doing thread?", since I have to wash them all either by hand or machine. However, I'm very thankful that we have an abundance of food to prepare and eat, I have the energy and equipment to prepare our meals, and we enjoy good health that lets us eat just about anything. For that, I consider myself blessed to have a mountain of dirty dishes that need my attention.


I like your attitude.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I don't know how I missed this thread... 

... now subscribed ...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> The pile of dirty dishes that are waiting for me, along with a dishwasher full of more dirty dishes. So many dishes to wash!
> 
> I thought of putting this in the "What are you doing thread?", since I have to wash them all either by hand or machine. However, I'm very thankful that we have an abundance of food to prepare and eat, I have the energy and equipment to prepare our meals, and we enjoy good health that lets us eat just about anything. For that, I consider myself blessed to have a mountain of dirty dishes that need my attention.



*CG*, I have my heavy-duty Platex Gloves on, ready to help !!


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I like your attitude.


Me too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, ladies. I've been trying harder lately to listen to the  on my right shoulder and not the  on my left. There is so much anger and negative energy out there right now, I'm just trying to think more positively. When it comes to solving life's problems, I figure it's probably a good idea to clean things up in my own house first.

Oh, speaking of clean - the dishes are done, dried, and back in their places. Their correct places, since Himself didn't have the chance to hide anything on me.


----------



## Addie

I am grateful that God has allowed me to adjust so well to the loss of my leg. I am making great progress in acceptance. Considering how much gangrene was in my leg, I could be right now a permanent resident at Woodlawn Cemetery. 

I am also grateful for my social worker, Amanda. She knows exactly what to say to me whenever I have a down day. Her best advice was so true. "You have lost a major part of your body. A part you have never question how important it is to you. Losing a major part of your body is like facing death of a limb. Cry. Cry as hard as you want to. Cry as long as you need to. Mourn the loss." 

Today I concentrate on learning how to do everything around the house that I used to take for granted. Like standing on one leg while washing the dishes. It is not easy. But at least I am trying. I don't get frustrated. I just get mad when I screw up and try to do better. And I think I have shed all the tears I am going to for now. I think I have made great progress. I can wash all the floors with the mop and a bucket of water. I also can run through the apartment with the dust mop. Still can't use the broom or pick up a pile of dirt and dust with the dust pan. Every time I bend over to pick something up that I dropped, I am so afraid I am going to fall out of my wheelchair. 

More than anything though, I am so grateful for having Pirate here. He protects me from all the residents who can't mind their own business. And he doesn't allow me to feel sorry for myself for very long. If I didn't have  him  here, I would have had to go to a facility to learn how to do all the things I need to know.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*No more "Grrrr"*

Some of you may have seen my rant in the "Petty Vents" thread. Well, things got cleared up quite nicely tonight. I had sent a rather restrained message to my sis-in-law through Facebook Friday morning, but she just had the chance to give me a call tonight. They had been in FL spending time with their daughter for most of August and half of September. Just a couple of weeks home, then off to OH to visit his brothers and attend the wedding of one of their nieces. When they got back in mid-October, they offhandedly mentioned to their neighbor, who is a realtor, that they were thinking of selling their house. My BIL had just told my SIL that he really didn't want to go through another winter up here even though they really hadn't planned on moving until sometime next year. ("Next year" has been my plan, too, but it's been like that for the last four years...) They, however, decided to do it now...and promptly spent a week doing all the decluttering and last minute things before a house goes on the market. Needless to say, their SUV knows the way between their house and the local Salvation Army. 

They signed paperwork to list their house on the night of Thursday, Oct. 25th, with the listing hitting MLS the next day. By noon on Friday the 26th, they had an appointment for a showing. Before the agent had a chance to bring that couple around on Friday night, she had a second request for a look-see on Sunday. By the time Friday night's couple had left, they had decided to put a bid in on the house...for the full asking price! Needless to say, my SIL and her hubby accepted the offer. And then panic set in, because the buyers wanted to take occupancy in 30 days! They thought they would have a few months to do a search for a new house, in a new state (they plan on relocating to Charlotte, NC, halfway between their Orlando daughter and us) and now they have to find a house in a month?  Well, they got an extra two weeks from the buyers, but they have to evacuate by 11-14.  After a few hectic days between listing and leaving for NC, they had no time to warn us. They got to Charlotte on Wednesday and have been on a whirlwind mission to find a new place NOW! If not, time to find a rental and do the dreaded two-move method. They've been there, done that...don't want to do it again.

So we're good. Yay! For all of my bitchiness, I could not for the life of me think of what terrible thing I had done to make my SIL slink out of town. Surprise, I didn't mess up!  We're good, we plan on doing Thanksgiving together...at our house, since all of their big pots and pans are already packed up.


----------



## taxlady

CG, glad to read that all is good between you and the sil and bil.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, *taxy*, I'm glad, too. She and I have been friends since 1966, sophomore year of high school. For about seven years we used to kid about how  *Himself* would never get married. Then, when he moved back to Cleveland after college, we started to date. We were talking marriage less than a month later. After all we each knew the other's faults. Had to get married to find out all of the good things.  



Cooking Goddess said:


> ...Well, they got an extra two weeks from the buyers, but they have to evacuate by *11-14*...


Make that *12-14*! Unless they fall in love with, bid on, and buy a house down in Charlotte in the next three days, they won't even be back up here to hire a mover by November 14th.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...
> Make that *12-14*! Unless they fall in love with, bid on, and buy a house down in Charlotte in the next three days, they won't even be back up here to hire a mover by November 14th.


I did wonder about that.


----------



## Addie

As the saying goes, "All's well, that ends well."


----------



## dragnlaw

*Still thankful anyhow...*


----------



## Kayelle

Just doing a quick check in from our cruise. There's so much to be thankful for. Right now we're in the middle of the Pacific, heading back to North Amercia. The Hawaiian Islands were as beautiful and magical as ever. What's not to love? We will make a stop in Ensenada Mexico before ending up at our home port in LA on Monday. 
The seas have been ok for the most part with a couple of exceptions like last night when we really were rocking and rolling. I'm very thankful for Bonine (sp?) as it sure does the trick. Lots to do on the ship and we love the idea of never having to deal with an airplane...what a pleasure after all the flying we've done. 
Off to have a wonderful lunch served to us...
Aloha!!


----------



## taxlady

Sounds great Kay. We'll be looking forward to the blog post when you guys get back.


----------



## blissful

dragnlaw said:


> *My Generac Generator *- best investment I ever made.
> 
> It comes on by itself when the power goes out and turns itself off when the power comes back.  Keeps my freezers going, my sump pump, the well, not to mention I have TV and my computer.
> 
> Had sporadic power all morning and finally went out around 11 am.  It is now 2 am and still no power.  15 hours now without.
> 
> Heading for bed, sure hopes it comes on before morning.




These generators are made here, right where I live. They have a really good reputation as generators and as an employer. I'm thankful that you're thankful!


----------



## Addie

blissful said:


> These generators are made here, right where I live. They have a really good reputation as generators and as an employer. I'm thankful that you're thankful!



We still have families without power or heat from the gas explosions a short while back. The space eaters that the gas company provided for these families, is pathetic. It is the kind you would put under your desk at work if the heat was on low. A five year old could easily pick one up. Now the gas company is offering extra blankets to those home who still are without heat. What a big heart! *NOT!*


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It could have been worse. Much worse.

While moving a snow brush from the front seat of Loverly's car to the back, I bumped the brush end against something in the back. The scraper end jabbed me right at the edge of my eye socket bone. :Shock: Pretty, huh?

Loverly's line is "you should see the other guy!"


----------



## taxlady

Oh no, CG! Don't have done that. I hope it doesn't hurt too much and gets better quickly.


----------



## Cheryl J

Yikes, CG!  That was a close one - glad you're OK!  Hopefully the bruising doesn't look even worse tomorrow.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It doesn't hurt at all, *taxy*. I even have my contact lenses in! *Cheryl*, this photo is kinda day two - about 28 hours after I dinged myself. It wasn't until I got home and gave a good look in the mirror that I realized how big of a bullet I dodged. Very thankful for that.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> It doesn't hurt at all, *taxy*. I even have my contact lenses in! *Cheryl*, this photo is kinda day two - about 28 hours after I dinged myself.* It wasn't until I got home and gave a good look in the mirror that I realized how big of a bullet I dodged.* Very thankful for that.



That was my first thought upon seeing the photo..

Glad it is no worse that that..

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Don't, don't, don't...cringing just thinking about it.  So glad you are okay and I hope it heals quickly.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hoo boy. Nice shiner, CG, but please don't do that anymore!


----------



## GotGarlic

Yikes! Glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yeah, I was very lucky. Blessed, even. 

*JC*, I was glad, too. ~ *PF*, since it doesn't hurt I don't mind the look. Might evoke sympathy. Or maybe it makes me look dangerous.  ~ *Dawg*, I wasn't exactly planning on doing it this time!  If I even look like I'm going to be clumsy like this again, I might start to wear a hockey goalie's mask. Start a new fashion statement even! ~ *GG*, ditto.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Himself and I are very thankful for our kind neighbor across the street. Before we went to OH for the holidays, we had given him our garage door opener and access to our snow blower in case we needed to have our driveway cleared when we were ready to come back. Of course the deal included him using it for his own drive.  When we got back, we told him to hang on to the opener and use our snow blower whenever he needed it. Since then he's cleared our driveway each snowfall. He even apologized last week when he didn't have time and Himself had to do the snow blowing!  In exchange, I've been running food over to the family whenever we get snow. I think this time I might make a loaf of bread...


----------



## GotGarlic

It's great to have neighbors like that. You're a sweet neighbor, too


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *CG*, I have my heavy-duty Platex Gloves on, ready to help !!



Well now that we are presently done shoe shopping, I know she could use a helping hand also. You are one kind friend to have.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> It could have been worse. Much worse.
> 
> While moving a snow brush from the front seat of Loverly's car to the back, I bumped the brush end against something in the back. The scraper end jabbed me right at the edge of my eye socket bone. :Shock: Pretty, huh?
> 
> Loverly's line is "you should see the other guy!"
> View attachment 32878



You silly girl! Knock those antics off.


----------



## Addie

So Lewis Mall made arrangements for me to go to the Emergency Clinic to have my coumadin levels checked on Saturday and Sunday. Well no show for Saturday, so I wasn't expecting the van to come Sunday either. Surprise. After a three hour wait, I finally was able to return home. With the understanding that I would go to Lewis Mall this morning for a follow-up. About nine this morning there was a knock at my door. I thought it was the driver. Instead it was two nurses who came to my home, and checked my levels in the comfort of my own home. Bless their hearts. The last thing I wanted to do was go out at the tail end of our snow storm. And our maintenance crew had just started to remove the snow from the parking lot. There was no place to park the van and lower the lift. 

I can honestly say I have no complaints regarding my life this past month. A new made to order wheelchair, the first fitting for my leg, and on and on. I have a whole medical community taking care of me and making sure I get to enjoy my new leg at the end of this month. 

I told the building manager, that as soon as I feel like I can walk, I am going to walk from the front door to the sidewalk at the edge of the parking lot. Something I have never been able to do since I moved in here. She wants to take pictures of it happening. I am just hoping that the weather is warm enough at the beginning of April. 

I am so ever grateful for all the friends I have made here in DC. You all have given me the encouragement to keep trying and not quitting. 

And lastly, I have a very dear friend who lives in Georgia. I was so concerned with her safety and that of her daughter and father. He is 99 y.o. And still working. Two houses down from her home, got blown away. Her home was untouched. I finally heard from her. 

Prayers do get answered.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself and I are very thankful for our kind neighbor across the street. Before we went to OH for the holidays, we had given him our garage door opener and access to our snow blower in case we needed to have our driveway cleared when we were ready to come back. Of course the deal included him using it for his own drive.  When we got back, we told him to hang on to the opener and use our snow blower whenever he needed it. Since then he's cleared our driveway each snowfall. He even apologized last week when he didn't have time and Himself had to do the snow blowing!  In exchange, I've been running food over to the family whenever we get snow. I think this time I might make a loaf of bread...



Wrap it is a nice clean dish towel as soon as it comes out of the oven and rush it over to her to enjoy while it is still hot. I bet it will never make it to her dinner table. Be prepared to sit and chat with a tub of butter between the two of you while you both demolish that loaf.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself and I are very thankful for our kind neighbor across the street. Before we went to OH for the holidays, we had given him our garage door opener and access to our snow blower in case we needed to have our driveway cleared when we were ready to come back. Of course the deal included him using it for his own drive.  When we got back, we told him to hang on to the opener and use our snow blower whenever he needed it. Since then he's cleared our driveway each snowfall. He even apologized last week when he didn't have time and Himself had to do the snow blowing!  In exchange, I've been running food over to the family whenever we get snow. I think this time I might make a loaf of bread...


 
Very nice, CG!  I'm sure they'll love a loaf of your fresh baked bread.  I know I would.  Great neighbors are definitely worth their weight in gold. I adore mine. One has a little boy about my grandson's age, and they play together often after school.  Another brings in my trash bin off the curb on trash day when he brings his in from the curb.  (I reciprocate when he doesn't beat me to it! ) We all let each other know when we'll be out of town, look out for each other's property, and pick up mail from mailboxes if needed. Casseroles, tupperwares of soup, and baked goodies are often exchanged.

All of them throw Tyler's foam rubber baseballs back into my yard when he gets a little over excited and 'accidentally' bats them over the fences.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Cheryl*, good neighbors are a rare commodity these days. With recent turnover in our neighborhood, I know fewer and fewer of them. As long as they don't cause problems, it's all good.



Addie said:


> Wrap it is a nice clean dish towel as soon as it comes out of the oven and rush it over to her to enjoy while it is still hot...


Thanks for that unsolicited advice, *Addie*.  That ain't gonna happen, though. First of all, I see him around more than her - he works out of the house when he doesn't absolutely have to go into the office. Good thing, too, since she's a professional photographer with a studio. She's gone from the house more than he is. What with three kids between 5-ish and 12-ish in school and activities, I'll probably end up hanging the loaf from their doorknob in a grocery bag.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*I came this><close to a car crash*

I took a drive to Aldi for a milk run (yes, I did buy more than just milk  ) and decided to take a country state route home. Lovely day, late afternoon sunshine that was warm enough for opening the roof vent and a back window. The road is a bit winding and has some hills. While climbing up from a small valley after crossing a river, the road takes a 90-degree turn to the left. As I come around the turn there in front of me, probably 50-75 feet away, is a gray SUV in my lane and heading towards me fast! Or at least I perceived it as fast. I braked on a dime (gave myself 9 cents change, I did) and did a little maneuver to the right. Thankfully, the other driver realized what was happening and swerved to HIS (her?) right and got into his lane. His driver's side corner could not have missed my driver's side by any more than two feet.  And here I thought I had a close call driving home from errands on Tuesday. That adventure had me braking and swerving, narrowly avoiding being T-boned by what must be the world's largest raccoon. Come around a different curve and *bam* a slow-moving boulder in the middle of the road. He didn't hit me either.

I am not leaving my house tomorrow, unless it's only the front porch.


----------



## taxlady

Oh my CG. I'm glad you are alright. (((Hugs))) That sounds like more excitement than you wanted. Isn't there a superstition about stuff like that coming in threes? So, one raccoon, one boulder, one SUV, sounds like it should be all good now.


----------



## dragnlaw

LOL - so buy a Lotto ticket! NOW! 

You may not win first prize but a big second sounds about right!


----------



## CharlieD

My son surprised me and showed up home last night. He is away in college. Miss him a lot. That was definitely something to be thankful about


----------



## Addie

I just love a good and happy ending. Glad to hear you are all right. 

After that experience you can now come to Boston and teach the drivers here how to drive.


----------



## Cheryl J

Yikes....so glad you are OK CG....!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Charlie*, that sounds like a wonderful surprise. It's tough when kids grow up and move away.



taxlady said:


> ...Isn't there a superstition about stuff like that coming in threes? So, one raccoon, one boulder, one SUV, sounds like it should be all good now.


Actually, it's only two so far. When I said "boulder" I was referring to the very slowly moving raccoon.  I've hid in the house all day - didn't even go out for the mail.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Charlie*, that sounds like a wonderful surprise. It's tough when kids grow up and move away.
> 
> 
> Actually, it's only two so far. When I said "boulder" I was referring to the very slowly moving raccoon.  I've hid in the house all day - didn't even go out for the mail.



Oops, I wouldn't have mentioned the superstition if I had realized it was only two. Oh well, we aren't superstitious, are we?

Staying in the house, hmm, I would probably do the same.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Oops, I wouldn't have mentioned the superstition if I had realized it was only two. Oh well, we aren't superstitious, are we?
> 
> Staying in the house, hmm, I would probably do the same.



I would have been in bed for the day hiding under the blankets.


----------



## taxlady

My niece is back in Canada and family have been able to see her. It's a long story, but while her parents were living in Germany, she was taken into child protective custody and kept away from her parents. She was in a group home that had some serious problems. Poor kid just wanted to get back to her parents, but she was being "protected". It took about nine months with some scary stuff happening during that time. I am so pleased she is safe and likely to be back with her parents soon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That is good news, *taxy*. There have been some scary cases of children taken from their parents to "protect" them here in the U.S., too. In most cases, it looks like the only thing getting protected is the bloated budget of that protection agency.


----------



## Addie

What great news. Most of the time when children are in group homes, come their 18th birthday, they are tossed out of the facility with no assistance at all. If the facility is no where they took the child from, it is up the to child to find a way to get home.

Unfortunately older children are hard to adopt or even be placed in a fitting foster home. 

Thank you for making my day. I can just imagine how happy she is right now. Give her a big hug from me, and let her know I know she will be a success in life. If she made it through that facility, she can accomplish anything in life she will face.


----------



## taxlady

Addie, she is my brother-in-law's daughter. She is 12 years old. The Canadian child welfare system has to establish if what the German system told them is true or if it is safe for her to be with her parents. The picture of her running towards her dad with outstretched arms and then of their huge hug is starting to convince the social worker. Well, I saw the picture. The social worker saw it happen.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Addie, she is my brother-in-law's daughter. She is 12 years old. The Canadian child welfare system has to establish if what the German system told them is true or if it is safe for her to be with her parents. The picture of her running towards her dad with outstretched arms and then of their huge hug is starting to convince the social worker. Well, I saw the picture. The social worker saw it happen.



I am just thrilled she is out of there and with her family. I think the whole child welfare system stinks big time. No matter where they live and for any child. 

Remember the saying. "*Pictures speak a thousand words.*" I can' not even to see any program where a child is hurt or crying. It is really upsetting to me. 

I just love a happy ending!


----------



## dragnlaw

I had about 50 goose eggs incubating.  It all went south for reasons I won't get into now.  My thankfulness??  

I'm piercing and blowing them out to sell, carve, paint AND I have not hit a rotten one....  yet.  

I'm very thankful.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

dragnlaw said:


> I had about 50 goose eggs incubating.  It all went south for reasons I won't get into now.  My thankfulness??
> 
> I'm piercing and blowing them out to sell, carve, paint AND I have not hit a rotten one....  yet.
> 
> _I'm very thankful_.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dragn, so sorry the eggs didn't make it, but would love to see pics of your finished craft!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cheryl J said:


> Dragn, so sorry the eggs didn't make it, but would _love to see pics of your finished craft!_



Ooh, ooh - me too!


----------



## Addie

If they are even close to the ones I have seen, they should be beautiful. At one exhibition I attended, the artist even had tiny robin eggs carved out. I am totally lacking in artistic skills. Only embroidery. I envy folks that can do things like that. 

Even if I had a whole set of straight rulers, I still couldn't draw a straight line.


----------



## dragnlaw

LOL - Well folks, don't hold your breath! I'm just learning and it is hard to know where to start with some of them.  

Trolling the internet looking at designs.  Those Faberge eggs are to die for and some of the carved ones are incredible.  Don't think I'll come even close - but I'll have fun trying.

Actually found out that my Dremel is not quite fast enough to do some of the really intricate carving.  That's OK though as I doubt I'll ever really get that far.


----------



## dragnlaw

I finally finished blowing out all the eggs - no disasters!  

Thankful thankful...  

will starting a new thread with some pictures.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I recently went for my annual check-up for "the Girls". Got the letter back from the radiology department with an "all good" report.  The report also said that the composition was mostly "fatty tissue".  Don't need to have a 3D xray to know that - you just need to look at my hips and hiney! 

BTW, you guys out there should also get chest check-ups for possible tumors. My best friend back home's BIL died from breast cancer when he was only in his 40s. A friend of mine who is a survivor has a male friend who is going through chemo, etc for cancer. This one doesn't affect just the Girls.


----------



## Kayelle

It's a good time to revive this thread I think.

This horrible pandemic has really done a head trip on many of us, and my younger son and his family (Bradey,Carrie,Cheyenne) moved to Reno, 500 miles away, at the start of it all.. I know how lucky I've always been to have my immediate family just a short distance from me, but I'm a classic mother bear and the thought of them being so far away at a time like this really hit me hard. They had been planning the move long before the pandemic, and I kept hoping it wouldn't happen, but it did. 

Now for the reason for this "thankful" post..
 This morning SC and I visited with them by way of Zoom! I can't even describe how  thrilled I was to see and talk with them and see with my own eyes that they were safe and happy.  Six year old Cheyenne was blowing me kisses, and showing me her new hiking backpack, and Bradey and Carrie were telling us about a hike to a waterfall later in the day. We will make this an every Sunday morning visit so I'm *soooooooo thankful *today.

By the way, this is the first day I've had makeup and earrings on.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> It's a good time to revive this thread I think.
> 
> This horrible pandemic has really done a head trip on many of us, and my younger son and his family (Bradey,Carrie,Cheyenne) moved to Reno, 500 miles away, at the start of it all.. I know how lucky I've always been to have my immediate family just a short distance from me, but I'm a classic mother bear and the thought of them being so far away at a time like this really hit me hard. They had been planning the move long before the pandemic, and I kept hoping it wouldn't happen, but it did.
> 
> Now for the reason for this "thankful" post..
> This morning SC and I visited with them by way of Zoom! I can't even describe how  thrilled I was to see and talk with them and see with my own eyes that they were safe and happy.  Six year old Cheyenne was blowing me kisses, and showing me her new hiking backpack, and Bradey and Carrie were telling us about a hike to a waterfall later in the day. We will make this an every Sunday morning visit so I'm soooooooo thankful today.
> [emoji813][emoji813]


Isn't that fun!? [emoji16] My book club met via Zoom last week and we had a really good time. The hostess suggested we make it a pajama party, so we all wore pajamas and robes, and had our own snacks and drinks. I really enjoyed it.

I'm glad to see your mind is at ease about your family, Kayelle [emoji813]


----------



## taxlady

GG said it well, "I'm glad to see your mind is at ease about your family, Kayelle"
+1


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> ...my younger son and his family (Bradey,Carrie,Cheyenne) moved to Reno, 500 miles away, at the start of it all.....This morning SC and I visited with them by way of Zoom! I can't even describe how  thrilled I was to see and talk with them and see with my own eyes that they were safe and happy.  Six year old Cheyenne was blowing me kisses...


This is wonderful, *Kayelle*! I'm so glad that you've found a way to still visit with your kids while they are far away. Technology might drive us all bonkers at times, but it's great for keeping people close when far. We do what we have to do to try and find normalcy during these most abnormal times...



Kayelle said:


> ...By the way, this is the first day I've had makeup and earrings on.


 My eyes probably figure I'll never wear contact lenses again. The two times I've shopped have been cloudy, so I just went out with glasses...and make-up.  (And clothes and shoes, of course.)


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> This is wonderful, *Kayelle*! I'm so glad that you've found a way to still visit with your kids while they are far away. Technology might drive us all bonkers at times, but it's great for keeping people close when far. We do what we have to do to try and find normalcy during these most abnormal times...
> 
> 
> * My eyes probably figure I'll never wear contact lenses again. The two times I've shopped have been cloudy, so I just went out with glasses...and make-up.  (And clothes and shoes, of course.)*



That reminds me. A friend's doctor recommended that she switch to her glasses for the time being. Glasses won't protect you a whole lot from contagion, but they will protect some.


----------



## Kayelle

After watching the morning news about the shocking unemployment numbers in the USA, I thought about more to be personally thankful for. 

We have 9 close family members in our family who were all previously employed. Eight of them are still working today, and don't expect to be laid off in the future. That's *sooooooo much *to be thankful for.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Kayelle,* I think that this virus has a lot of us counting our blessings. We've been fortunate that we've never known what it is to live paycheck-to-paycheck, always lucky enough for Himself to have a good job with a long, stable time of employment - 39 years! And we've always be frugal - some might call us cheap. Cheap has served us well during good times and bad.

So far all of us in our extended family have managed to stay healthy, as it seems we who are regulars here at DC have, too. After all, we're all family, right?  Let's hope and pray it stays that way.


----------



## dragnlaw

I have to chime in here with Thankfulness too.  I live in the country side where there have been no cases at all and my life and those around me has hardly changed.  The two towns I shop are all virus free and have taken strong measures to keep it that way.  

...  wrote a huge novella about my family but deleted.  However the synopsis: they all live in large population areas and I worry about them.   Several are susceptible.  I'm extremely thankful that they are still fine but...


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Kayelle,* I think that this virus has a lot of us counting our blessings. *We've been fortunate that we've never known what it is to live paycheck-to-paycheck, always lucky enough for Himself to have a good job with a long, stable time of employment - 39 years! And we've always be frugal - some might call us cheap. Cheap has served us well during good times and bad.*
> 
> So far all of us in our extended family have managed to stay healthy, as it seems we who are regulars here at DC have, too. After all, we're all family, right?  Let's hope and pray it stays that way.


What a great post *CG *and the *bold *is true for us also, although SC chose to not retire until he was 70. The way he put it..stick a fork in me, I'm done. The following day we were on a plane headed for South America. He spent his long career in many capacities as an Electrical Engineer, working not only all over the world, but for many years in Los Angeles.  




dragnlaw said:


> I have to chime in here with Thankfulness too.  I live in the country side where there have been no cases at all and my life and those around me has hardly changed.  The two towns I shop are all virus free and have taken strong measures to keep it that way.
> 
> ...  wrote a huge novella about my family but deleted.  However the synopsis: they all live in large population areas and I worry about them.   Several are susceptible.  I'm extremely thankful that they are still fine but...


Ventura county, just north of Los Angeles county, has had a much lower number of cases than one would expect and I'm thankful for that. Naturally we are less populated than down south, but there is a different "mind set" of people up here, than in Los Angeles county. The different mind set is likely because there's more open space and home town feel. Souschef mentions often how great it is to be living up here in my original neck of the woods. 

I for one, would have loved to read your family novella.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*I gotta crow (Peter Pan reference)*

Himself and I recently had doctor check-ins. Mine was a semi-annual visit with my PCP. She said it would be time for my annual blood draw in August. Now I'm not a big fan of getting a needle stuck in a vein, so I asked if I could have them done at the same time I need to go for my every-nine-month trip to the nephrologist. She warned me that my A1C reading has been favorable and steady for years, so the insurance company might not pay if I don't wait the full year. OK, I'm cheap. Guess I'll go twice. Better yet was Himself's report. His endocrinologist told him that he's too tightly wound...when it came to managing his sugar. Seems like he's been doing so well (thanks to the effort being put forth by his *ahem* personal chef  ) that he was told to reduce his insulin intake by half! His A1C is hanging around 5.4. Wow!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself and I recently had doctor check-ins. Mine was a semi-annual visit with my PCP. She said it would be time for my annual blood draw in August. Now I'm not a big fan of getting a needle stuck in a vein, so I asked if I could have them done at the same time I need to go for my every-nine-month trip to the nephrologist. She warned me that my A1C reading has been favorable and steady for years, so the insurance company might not pay if I don't wait the full year. OK, I'm cheap. Guess I'll go twice. Better yet was Himself's report. His endocrinologist told him that he's too tightly wound...when it came to managing his sugar. Seems like he's been doing so well (thanks to the effort being put forth by his *ahem* personal chef  ) that he was told to reduce his insulin intake by half! His A1C is hanging around 5.4. Wow!



Excellent!   and Darned Insurance


----------



## taxlady

CG, that's good news and annoying news.

I am so grateful that we got our air conditioner running just in time for a heat wave. Phew.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxy, the problem with Himself is that now he thinks cookies for breakfast are fine. [emoji1]





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Excellent!   and Darned Insurance


I'm okayish with the insurance. Once upon a time I needed bloodwork twice a year to keep an eye on my A1c. So, basically, I haven't increased my trips to the vampire.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Some of you have been around long enough to maybe remember that back in June of 2013 (I had to look that up), Himself and I invited an online friend that I had made through a sports forum for Cleveland Indians fans. After a number of years of back-and-forths and PMs through that forum, Kevin was graduating college and decided that he was going to spend the summer hiking the Appalachian Trail (AT) from Springer Mountain in GA to Mount Katahdin in ME. The AT traverses western MA about 85 miles from us - or about an hour's drive if I keep up with the locals.  We offered, and Kevin accepted, lodging, a hot shower (or three), laundry facilities, and home cooked foods. Well, needless to say, we cemented our friendship.

Fast forward to current times. After putting in five years in some sort of financial field and banking all his money, Kevin decided a couple of years ago to quit work and hike while he was young. I've followed along through Facebook, and sometimes took the time to read his blog (OK, I go there mostly for the fantastic photos he takes while he's on the trail). His most recent Facebook post started out something like "First, I want to say that I'm OK".   Well, let's just say that he was attacked by a grizzly bear and lives to tell the tale. I'm not even his Mom and I worry about the guy! Anyway, I am very thankful that he is going to be fine. Had his wits about him to make sure he ended up that way. And his blog post has a nice little tie-in to being prepared and the current situation with Covid-19.

If you want to read his account of the bear attack (no bloody pictures and a not very graphic description), you can find it here:  *lbhikes.com* 

If nothing else, you can head over there on a slow day just to look at pretty pictures.


----------



## dragnlaw

*CG* - what a wonderful story - what a great guy in so many ways. You are indeed fortunate to have friended him!


----------



## Just Cooking

Very interesting..

Ross


----------



## taxlady

That was a very interesting story CG. He really did prepare well and react well.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I know I complain about Himself not being much help around here, but last night he came through. After a long week of setting up and running the garage sale mostly by myself (he did haul a lot of the heavy stuff - and didn't complain much about his aching back), I was completely exhausted last night. Last thing I remembered was that it was the middle of the second quarter in the Michigan-Nebraska team. I then fell asleep sitting up in my chair, mostly empty cup of tea in my hand. When I finally woke during the third quarter, the cup was gone from my hand. When I headed into the kitchen, all of the dirty dishes that don't go into the dishwasher had been washed and stacked in the dish basket drying away.  Himself claims that the Dish Fairy did the job.  I think we all know better


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> I know I complain about Himself not being much help around here, but last night he came through. After a long week of setting up and running the garage sale mostly by myself (he did haul a lot of the heavy stuff - and didn't complain much about his aching back), I was completely exhausted last night. Last thing I remembered was that it was the middle of the second quarter in the Michigan-Nebraska team. I then fell asleep sitting up in my chair, mostly empty cup of tea in my hand. When I finally woke during the third quarter, the cup was gone from my hand. When I headed into the kitchen, all of the dirty dishes that don't go into the dishwasher had been washed and stacked in the dish basket drying away.  Himself claims that the Dish Fairy did the job.  I think we all know better



Were you sleep-cleaning again?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Andy!*  If you REALLY knew me, you would know that I barely clean when I'm wide awake!  Nope, nope, Himself did himself good last night. Picked up Chinese, cleaned up the kitchen mess. I guess I'll still keep him.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Andy!*  If you REALLY knew me, you would know that I barely clean when I'm wide awake!  Nope, nope, Himself did himself good last night. Picked up Chinese, cleaned up the kitchen mess. I guess I'll still keep him.



AAAWWWWW!


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Andy!*  If you REALLY knew me, you would know that I barely clean when I'm wide awake!  Nope, nope, Himself did himself good last night. Picked up Chinese, cleaned up the kitchen mess. I guess I'll still keep him.



Yeah, I kinda figured that. I should have put an LOL on the end of it.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Were you sleep-cleaning again?



  Good one.


----------



## Kathleen

We just returned from a trip.  Our family met up in Kentucky.  My aging father was able to meet his second great-grandson, catch up with his first great-grandson, and facetime with his great-granddaughter.  It was very special to spend time with family and hang out with Dad.  I'm thankful we were able to make it work!


----------



## cjmmytunes

We've had cousins in town from Michigan for the last few days.  They are building their retirement home one county over and are staying in that county.  But, every evening they have either physically brought lunch (and sometimes supper) over or arranged for it to be sent to Mom and I - just because we're family, they said.  We don't see them much, but when they are in the area they make sure to see us every day.  They are some of the dwindling family on my dad's side, and Mom and I appreciate that they make the effort.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Family is so important, cj. I hope you all had a wonderful visit.


I'm so very thankful that I have a most glorious October day for my last garage "sale" - 72 degrees, clear skies, dry breeze. I decided last week before my two-day sale that today would be an "everything free with a donation to the food bank" day. So far I've cleared out more than half of what was left in exchange for four boxes of non-perishables and about $110. 

This isn't all altruistic, though. I figure the more I get rid of, the less I have to haul to the thrift store.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Beautiful day *CG*!!


----------



## LizStreithorst

Yesterday Lowes delivered the stove and microwave I'd been yearning for but couldn't afford until recently.  The salesman said that they would install and remove for free, and change out the natural gas jets for the LP gas ones. The receipt said that I'd paid $30. for haul off but I accepted that without a word.  They had what I wanted.

As it turned out all they were allowed to do was haul off my old stove.  They were not even allowed to tough anything about gas or take out the old microwave.  The guy in charge obviously felt sorry for me.  I'm old and bent with a bad back.  He pulled the old oven out and after I turned the gas valve off disconnected the gas hose from the oven for me.  He wasn't supposed to do that.

The two delivery guys asked me who sold the stuff to me.  I described him as best I could.  They said that he was new.  They knew who it was.  He was new.  I said, He was new, he didn't know and he wanted to say yes.  They nodded.  They said that they'd tell on him but I told them not to make it sound so bad that he got fired.  He was just new and needed more training.

So there I was, with 2 appliances sitting in the middle of the kitchen that I couldn't even use.  Now, I've always been used to being strong and independent but I do have wonderful neighbors who help me when I'm in a fix.  All my neighbors are out of the line of sight from my piece of heaven, but Shawn is working on remodeling a little box of a house into a show piece house doing most of the work himself.

I ran up and told him the situation. He'd just installed the last of the tile and the fixtures to his fancy two person shower.  He grabbed some tools and headed to my house.  He worked half a day working here and when he was finished every thing was done perfectly.

Can you imagine what this would have cost me if I'd had to hire a pro?  Yes, I'm thankful for my kind neighbor.  I'll make his family a big pot of file gumbo which I've been craving myself and have not made because the good lump crabmeat cost a dang fortune.


----------



## karadekoolaid

I just got my second Covid jab. That means I can now travel to Ohio in a month to see my youngest son, his lovely wife and my only grandson. I´ll be going via the Dominican Republic. THEN I heard that anyone travelling from Venezuela to DR needs a yellow fever innoculation  Asked the nurse in the Covid place and she said: No problem! Stop by the local dispensary Monday morning and they´ll give you one! No charge!" 
Whoopee!! Problem solving on a daily basis. 
When I leave Ohio next year, I´m off to the UK to see my mum (94) and dad (90 - with dementia), my sis ( who was diagnosed with AVM last year and has been in hospital since March), my bro ( who´s managing to look after them all, despite disabilities) and my eldest son & wife. Life´s good as long as you look on the bright side!


----------



## KatyCooks

I am glad I took a notion to come back to this forum.  

After a fairly long break, during which nothing much happened other than Covid, I realise that food, and people all around the world, who are interested in food, are generally pretty good people to talk to.  

I come from an Irish culture which is like so many others where food is so closely related to family.   And family is incredibly important.


----------



## GinnyPNW

On this Sunday morning, I'm thankful for a gentle rain and a warm RV, a great night's sleep after a great dinner.  Life is good!


----------



## GotGarlic

KatyCooks said:


> I am glad I took a notion to come back to this forum.
> 
> After a fairly long break, during which nothing much happened other than Covid, I realise that food, and people all around the world, who are interested in food, are generally pretty good people to talk to.
> 
> I come from an Irish culture which is like so many others where food is so closely related to family.   And family is incredibly important.


It's great to have you back, Katy [emoji2]


----------



## GotGarlic

GinnyPNW said:


> On this Sunday morning, I'm thankful for a gentle rain and a warm RV, a great night's sleep after a great dinner.  Life is good!


Sounds lovely. On this Sunday afternoon, I'm in the recliner nursing my recent hip replacement while DH cleans the house. Soon he'll make me lunch. I'm so thankful to have met and married him. Definitely a keeper


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You do have a real Dear for a DH, *GG*.

Welp, when life throws you a curveball, sometimes the next pitch ends up in the zone. No, Jeff did not change his mind and buy our house. I'll admit to being cheap. I've resisted hiring people to do the work around here that Himself just doesn't "do", even though he's capable. What happened is that, after first applying for my Social Security benefits in May of *last* year (and asking that my application date be back-dated six months, which is the allowed maximum), I just got a notice in the mail that I will start getting monthly deposits starting next month.  AND, as extra good news, they will be taking the six months back to November of 2020. I ended up getting a chunk of money deposited into "my"* savings account equal to something like 16 months of deposits. 

Time to start hiring help!


*We have two different savings accounts, one with Himself as primary, one with me as primary. But the money is both "ours". 

Or as my Mom would tell my Dad: what's yours is mine, what's mine is mine.


----------



## taxlady

Great news CG. Enjoy it.


----------



## GinnyPNW

taxlady said:


> Great news CG. Enjoy it.



+1!!  Happy day!


----------



## GotGarlic

Wonderful! I look forward to hearing that ifthen has a definite date! [emoji813]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I am grateful that a local organization in the next town has a semi-regular electronics recycling day. They charge a small fee for each item you donate and collect a % of the dollars the recycling company makes after they've done their thing. We were able to clean our a large, tube style TV, two dead microwave ovens, a laptop, and a printer that doesn't print anymore...all for the "fee" of $70. If we had to have our refuse company pick any of those up - well, the TV alone probably would have cost us at least $70!


----------



## GinnyPNW

I'm thankful to have my car back, after 1 month in the shop!!  Now, I can make appointments and run errands, without checking DH's calendar!  They did a great job, even if parts take forever these days!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yay, Ginny! If I didn't have my car for a month I would feel like I had my legs cut off. Happy trails!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We've been trying to get rid of things we don't want to move and store when the time (hopefully) comes for moving back home. Last autumn I did sell a lot of smaller things, plus a couple of large things, in a garage sale. But now I'm trying to get rid of furniture (oak dining room set with a hutch, anyone?) and a treadmill. I'm to the point where I'm looking at something that will cost money to have removed by a service like "Got Junk?" and figure "just give it away". Well, the treadmill is gone as of Tuesday! I listed it in several local Facebook "Sell, Trade, Give Away" groups and crossed my fingers. I had three people say they would take it. But...I didn't want to just give someone our home address. The first guy seemed legit, but I told him I would prefer meeting up at our town hall's police-monitored spot and then have him follow me (if he seemed OK). However, first he had to reschedule because he was kept late at work. The next date, his daughter hurt her ankle and needed to go to Urgi-Care. During all this time, I did a little internet detective work. He seemed like a stand-up guy. So when we set up a third date (yes, third time was the charm), I told him to show up at our house. He and his brother were very nice...and very strong! They carried the thing up the bulkhead steps from the basement, rolled it to the front to load into the SUV in our drive, and lifted the 100# minimum treadmill into the cargo area like it was made from foam. *poof* All gone!

Now about that dining set...


----------



## GinnyPNW

Woo hoo!  Happy for you, *CG*!  Little by little, it will make a big difference in the end.


----------



## dragnlaw

Went for an EMG on Fri.  
Technician kept saying sorry for every zap and pulling of sticky (and they were really sticky!) tab.

And I kept saying, Please, don't be sorry! I just so glad I can feel them!


----------



## taxlady

EMG, was that supposed to be EKG or EEG?


----------



## dragnlaw

No, EMG is correct.  

 Electromyography (EMG) measures muscle response or electrical activity in response to a nerve's stimulation of the muscle.


----------



## taxlady

Dragn, never heard of that one before. Thanks, ya learn something everyday.


----------



## dragnlaw

Thought you had been tested for Carpal Tunnel.  Guess I got you mixed up with another friend. 

This will be my third test done.  Arms (forearm to hand) - carpal tunnel and legs (thigh to foot) neuropathy.

Seems I'll have to have the 'release' (as they call it) done again for my wrists. To be discussed with surgeon.


----------



## taxlady

I had an inflamed wrist. The doctor said it was not carpal tunnel syndrome. The physiotherapist said it was definitely not CTS. A bit of physio and some exercises and it was fine. I guess it was obvious enough to the pros, so I didn't need to have a fancy test.


----------



## dragnlaw

*Thanks into the 'clouds'*

Someone mentioned it didn't sound like fun...  well, I must say the worst part was trying to find parking. 

Second time around the block, someone pulled out right in front of me. So I just slid in.  Yea!  

Then I had to figure out how to pay.  Got the app on my phone opened. It said to enter the number on the sign on the curb. Did it.  Then it said to enter my license plate number...  damn, have to get out and look.  

But then the phone rings, it's the Dr's office, I'm here! I'm here! just trying to figure out the parking. She tries to tell me how to do it but I accidently hang up on her.  duh.... 

Get out, bring up the app again, fill in the plate number, phone rings again, - Dr's office.  So I also explain I'm on the block behind the office, is there a shortcut somewhere, yes, at the restaurant in front of me there a passageway thru to the building.  So I try all the doors - all for apartments, one store and the restaurant...  and oh there it is! way down the far side of the building with the restaurant is a door leading into the foyer of the office building.  

After, talking with the receptionist about the parking, she asks if I got a receipt on my phone. I said no, she said I probably didn't pay and hoped I didn't get a ticket... 

So thankfully there was no ticket on my windshield when I got there.  

So I sent thanks up into the clouds.


----------



## taxlady

Dragn, that sounds exasperating. What a rigmarole!


----------

